# SUNSETS and SUNRISES!!!



## stick35

I wasted a bunch of film trying to get this sunset too early, then when I was about to leave I grabbed my digital camera and got this nice shot.


----------



## cowbert098

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jeff Canes




----------



## seanarmenta

Edited due to broken link


----------



## mikeliketrike

Edited due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy

wow, amazing pics 

here's mine, its some where in on the northeast coast of new zealand, but i forgot where :scratch: 

*Pic gone *


----------



## P Bailey

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Avenellphotos

Edited due to broken link


----------



## vonnagy

Nice pics P-Bailey, Aven, mikeliketrike, seanarmenta, jeff, cowbert, & stick35! All them are really awesome. Wow, the beauty of nature never ceases to amaze.

mikeliketrike I love the sky, the sunburst you've captured. Where is it?
I think we should mention where these photos are taken, in case any of us have a serious travelbug 


this one is on a lake in north Georgia, usa
*Link gone *
this one is in ft. myers florida
*Link gone *


----------



## ksmattfish

Edited due to broken link


----------



## GerryDavid

Edited due to broken link


----------



## GerryDavid

seanarmenta said:
			
		

> newport beach, california



Sean, thats a great sunset picture.  :0).


----------



## wdawson

*Link gone *


----------



## vonnagy

Edited due to broken link


----------



## lisakp

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Jewel

Storm clouds were clearing just as the sun set.


----------



## Jeff Canes

Sunset Over Sandibel Island, Fla USA
Holga
Agfa XPS 160
Scaned from Proof 4.5x6


----------



## Chump

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Big Mike

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Lungfarmer

Edited due to broken link


----------



## mercuryrising

Edited due to broken link


----------



## simnine

This is actually cheating in a way since I used a sunrise instead of a sunset.


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## azcaddman

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## AirVenture

Edited due to broken link


----------



## wade

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Nytmair

i just posted this one in the Sky thread, but it seems like it will fit here as well!

*Link gone *


----------



## nannabug

Wow! What beautiful sunsets posted here. Almost every color imaginable! Here is my contribution. 

*A contribution no longer for us to see, though *


----------



## Marco120588

*Links gone *
The first one was taken in my back yard, the second in my front yard.


----------



## Silkwood

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## photogoddess




----------



## Jeff Canes

EOS 10
Sigma 20-40 f2.8
1/350, f8, 100 iso, @40mm


----------



## Kent Frost




----------



## malachite

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

It's still quite ... erm ... stunning.
You get all those cool cloud formations there in Arizona! Hmph... Can't you share just a bit?


----------



## Digital Matt

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Harpper

That's a great shot matt! The vertical composition really works for this shot. I also like the way the sun leaves its light trail like how a boat leaves a water trail.


----------



## Digital Matt

Thanks Harpper   I was just lucky enough to be in the right place at the right time


----------



## karissa

I would say so! Wow... very nice.


----------



## vonnagy




----------



## pilgrim

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Harpper

Wow, nice sunsets vonnagy and pilgram!


----------



## Digital Matt

Harpper said:
			
		

> Wow, nice sunsets vonnagy and pilgram!



I second that.


----------



## andre_gwynt

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Cuervo79

Edited due to broken link


----------



## aggiezach

sorry I don't have a larger version of this right now, This is sized for my random photo script for my website. I'll post the larger version when I get home. I took this on the way to a baseball game at school. I'm glad it turned out well considering the fact that we were drving at 60 mph.  

*Too bad the link is gone *


----------



## pilgrim

Cuervo79 said:
			
		

> here are some of my shots




 :shock:  :shock: the sky is on fire!
Amazing shot.


----------



## manda

_*Sorry, the link is gone *_


----------



## anua

Edited due to broken link


----------



## aaronchio

Edited due to broken link


----------



## mentos_007

Edited due to broken link


----------



## rsilfverberg

_*Sorry, the link is gone *_


----------



## Corry

Ooh, rsilfverberg, that's a nice one! She seems to be pondering deep thoughts.  Not used to seeing people in sunset shots!


----------



## Brently

Edited due to broken link


----------



## trm




----------



## StvShoop

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Corry

*First link gone*


----------



## BrettG

All of these pictures are great.











Not your typical sunset pic but the sun was setting, and it is in the picture


----------



## Scott WRG Editor

At the Little League World Series 2004...






Posted this in the wrong place so moved it here where it belongs


----------



## wxnut

*Link gone *


----------



## Picksure

Having a tough time with my new camera and sunsets. I'll post a shot anyway.


----------



## elrick

Edited due to broken link


----------



## alohateam

_*Sorry, the link is gone *_


----------



## jadin

*Link gone *


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

Nice shot mate.


----------



## Tybstar

Not a usual sunset shot, but I think it's interesting. No cropping or color correction. Straight off of my little Minolta P&S!

*No longer here for us to see *

-Tim


----------



## blutiful

taken w/my old Fuji Finepix


----------



## Nytmair




----------



## Greenlandgirl

:roll:


----------



## LieutLaxitive

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Xmetal

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Nytmair




----------



## conch

Edited due to broken link


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck

My goodness. I think this thread just created another calendar. I hope young Scott sees it. I am almost ashamed to add mine. Great work folks.

oh.. no ps'ing except for size and dropping quality for posting...

*Link gone *


----------



## triggerhappy

My brother on holiday in Sardinia last year.


----------



## Corry




----------



## Scott WRG Editor




----------



## Time to Get Moving

Edited due to broken link


----------



## conch

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Reservist

Being on the East Coast I have plenty of sunrise pics,

here are a few


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## LaFoto

Edited due to broken link


----------



## jocose

*Links gone *


----------



## jeroen

Edited due to broken link


----------



## leonardo.paris

http://rioartedigital.com/RioArte_galeriadeimagens-vizoo.php?id=296


 My site runs in a Database, so, I don´t know how to put the image itself in the post, just by the link, sorry ! Is there any problem?
  ByeBye


----------



## JamesD




----------



## Sk8man




----------



## MommyOf4Boys

This is just a quick shot I took while taking photos of my son's baseball practice:


----------



## srobb

Thought I would see what I had for this theme and have now realized I don't have a single sunset pic. Must do something about that soon. Well, here are a few of my sunrises.


----------



## claaaydon




----------



## sirhobbit

A boring sort of morning suddenly became stunning for about 2 minutes...


----------



## JonathanM

Nice photo's guys. here are my submissions


----------



## hovis

The car park at work strangely enough...

_*Sorry, the link is gone *_


----------



## jdunphy

*Links gone *


----------



## xfloggingkylex

sorry about the date stamp on the second shot, I was on vacation and thought it would be a good way to remember the time.


----------



## Ghetto Panda

Wow some truly amazing photo's, here's one of mine, sunrise btw.





.


----------



## dirtnapper




----------



## chris82

They are all sun rises

_*Sorry, all links are gone *_


----------



## JGraevell

I just recently joined and I love theme threads.


----------



## Aarlev

Sunrise on Kelimutu, Flores, Indonesia.


----------



## iflynething

....


----------



## LaFoto

This one's a sun*rise*:
_*Sorry, this link is gone *_

This is a sun*set*:





This one, too:





And this is another sun*rise:*
*This link's also gone - no more sunrises to be seen... *
 (Taken on the same morning when I also took my present avatar-pic).


----------



## BoblyBill

This was a sunset:
*Link gone *

This was a foggy sunrise:
*Link gone *


----------



## DarkEyes

Excellent Shots people (Especially yours LaFoto)







This Shot was taken From a high point in the centre of town during an early morning Bike Ride to work.


----------



## alceuzinho

*Link gone *
This is Zimbros beach, at Bombinhas city, Brazil.
Taken with a Sony DSC-H1 (I find it a good amateur digital camera, extremely easy to use)


----------



## pacereve

Kalamalka Lake, B.C
*Links gone *
Fraser Lake, B.C.
*Link gone *


----------



## iflynething

Not the best of the best...but my SUNSET from my Remote Control Helicopter Aerial Photography Platform






~Michael~


----------



## LoU!

already posted before...but not in this section! 

sunrise @ buenos aires!


----------



## LaFoto

Another sun*set *here:


----------



## DarkEyes

This is my latest Sunset snap, of the City of Geraldton Port.


----------



## gizmo2071

*Sunset:





*


----------



## CopenKagan

Linked due to size.

http://copenkagan.com/pano.jpg


----------



## astrocreep96

These pictures are making me anxious to get a new camera. I have my own, small contribution. Not as impressive as some of these but I like it...


----------



## Mama_Destiny

Sunsets -


----------



## Knopka




----------



## bnz506




----------



## mysimplelife

http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r130/jamesdt007/000_0191.jpg

view from my porch!!!


----------



## mysimplelife




----------



## mysimplelife




----------



## pyagid

A couple of sunrises from Fathers Day 2006















-Paul


----------



## Reel1

I hope this works will be my first photo on the forum, and about the 7th shot with my new Nikon


http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t158/Reel1_photo/DSC_0046.jpg


----------



## battlestation

Last night
*Links gone *


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger

Sunset:


----------



## hammerette

Like the mood of the above! :thumbup:

One of my sunsets...taken in Portugal, August 2005...


----------



## ngirly1991

vonnagy said:


>


 
woah nice liked it!!! and all the other ones of course  everything shown here is amazing i think.
i tihnk i have a sunset pic somewhere i should upload it, definetly!


----------



## shtumpi

Hello everyone, I am just joining the party.
Guess from where this one has been shot...


----------



## cigrainger

Not as impressive as some, but sunrise in my front yard in Florida:


----------



## D-Ice

>


 
I love that one! Beautiful Colors!

*Now heres mine: *
*Link gone *


----------



## Naturallyred

From my front yard..


----------



## K2Fujative169

This is from a few years ago before i had a DSLR. This was taken with my mom's Canon 3mp point and shoot. it kind of looks sunrise-ish because of the lighting, but it was actually sunset. hope you like it.


----------



## shanstar

long island sound, ny


----------



## cigrainger

Sunrise in Edinburgh, Scotland


----------



## ernie

*Link gone * 
Somewhere in the area of Terneuzen, The Netherlands


----------



## LongDucDong

An old crappy shot:






Thanksgiving Day:





Zooming in on the red part only (taken about 5 minutes after the photo above):





Just a snapshot of one last summer:


----------



## shanstar

This is me in the picture, but I did not take it! A friend of mine did.


----------



## Naturallyred

wow- these are all so dang pretty!! Good work everyone!


----------



## auer1816




----------



## Shaggy




----------



## nabero




----------



## Lynx




----------



## invisible




----------



## Ockie

here a couple of my sunset / sunrise pictures.
they can all be found on my DeviantART gallery :

























Enjoy


----------



## Shaggy




----------



## 20Deez

First time posting pictures here, Trying to get better at sunset pictures. Here are three from my collection that i really enjoy, Dont mind the frame, it's something i put together really quick for this. Please critic and give me pointers if there's anything i can do to improve. Also I would love to see some of your sunset pictures!

thanks in advanced.

This was taken last summer on my way to Clearwater FL coming from Tampa. I was in a moving car & i know it's not a straight shot. I just love how somehow i catched 4 seagulls almost perfectly on my frame.





This picture was taken on St Pete Beach, FL - Loved the clouds





This picture i took Leaving Margarita Island, Venezuela two years ago. I wasn't even paying attention and by the time i got my camera out the shot i wanted was impossible to take....lol. This is the closest i got at it. Lesson learned!!!





Thanks for looking!


----------



## MPowerM3

Heres mine taken from the balcony at our timeshare in Aruba back in September!!


----------



## LaFoto

Hey Deez, you are welcome to go to our Photo Themes and look at the collection of our members' sun*set* and sun*rise* photos. The Photo Themes are there for sharing photos on the same theme in one long thread (not all the photos from early times of the thread are still there, but still there are quite a few!)


----------



## 20Deez

LaFoto said:


> Hey Deez, you are welcome to go to our Photo Themes and look at the collection of our members' sun*set* and sun*rise* photos. The Photo Themes are there for sharing photos on the same theme in one long thread (not all the photos from early times of the thread are still there, but still there are quite a few!)


 
oh Great!

thanks!

MpowerM3 - AMAZING picture...


----------



## RVsForFun

From my back deck here in Colorado. Was shown on the local news during the weather segment. Actually it's a sunrise about 6:00am in the winter.


----------



## 20Deez

RVsForFun said:


> From my back deck here in Colorado. Was shown on the local news during the weather segment. Actually it's a sunrise about 6:00am in the winter.


 

AMAZING colors!!  thanks for sharing


----------



## Thor06

This thread rocks! Love sunsets. I especially like the thread starter's 3rd one, that is gorgeous! Heres mine....


----------



## LaFoto

A sun*set*


----------



## LaFoto

C'mon folks... I shall now move this to the Photo Themes and merge it with the existing thread there which I only just bumped for you with a new post of my own ... the themes are for sharing.


----------



## 20Deez

LaFoto said:


> C'mon folks... I shall now move this to the Photo Themes and merge it with the existing thread there which I only just bumped for you with a new post of my own ... the themes are for sharing.


 

GREAT SHOT! and thanks


----------



## nagoshua

A little late, but heres mine lol. =/


----------



## RVsForFun

...at the sunsets here on the board. Absolutely stunning. You could make a calendar from just the sunsets.


----------



## Layton

Sunrise in St. John's.


----------



## charales

The sun refuses to dissapear:


----------



## Srbenda




----------



## simonkit

*Link gone *


----------



## JayJay65

How do you guys get the effect of seeing color in the clouds, and also, to get the effect of the sky (were it hits the ground) is so low, do you just crop that part?? (crop alot of the ground out), or do you do it another way, im curious


----------



## DeadEye

I v been playing with bright lights at sunset here is most recent
*Link gone *


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Some detail on this shot can be found at the flickr site


----------



## wvlax21

Hermosa Beach, CA
















Palos Verdes, CA





Redondo Beach, CA


----------



## kierukei

LaFoto said:


> A sun*set*


 
Absolutely gorgeous shot.


----------



## kierukei

Here's my take.
*1 link gone *


----------



## megapaws

Saw the most amazing sunset the other night - well sort of. These shots were taken from my front porch... unfortunately, my view is obstructed 

June 28, 2007 9:21PM







9:29PM


----------



## pheonix991

*Link gone *
Carlsbad California
*Link gone *
Zoomed in.

Captured with my Canon S3IS.


----------



## Elli

Scottsdale, Arizona
*Links gone *


----------



## Garbz

Here's some of my best ones:


----------



## battlepanda

A sunset in Santorini


----------



## intheQ

Took these at Castlewood canyon CO.

1.






2.


----------



## LongDucDong

Some from around Illinois:


----------



## Buszaj

Kolobrzeg, on the Baltic Sea, Poland.


----------



## malkav41

Here are a few from South Carolina.






Taken with my Minolta 7000 w/ a 3.5-5.6 70~210mm lens @ 210mm.





Taken with my Phd Sony Cybershot Digi.






 Taken with my 50 yr old Argus C3 w/ 3.5 50mm lens.






 Taken with my Pentax ME super w/ 2.8 135mm lens.






 Taken with my Canon T70 w/ 1.8 50mm lens.






 another photo taken w/ my Phd Sony Cybershot Digi.






 Sony again.


----------



## pwright1




----------



## harleygirl239

The first is in Panamint springs after a dust storm and the second in Death Valley the third is sunrise at Dante's View these aren't processed yet so pretty much what we saw.


----------



## mdcrisp2000

Sunrise is Spain:


----------



## LaFoto

Today's sky at (or shortly after) sunset:


----------



## LaFoto

Hamburg - the port - last Saturday










I lost the light before I could get anywhere closer to the port area  ...


----------



## Alex_B

WOW! ... well this was Sunset weekend last weekend, at least everyone in Germany told me so!


----------



## KellyKamikaze




----------



## Toaster

*Link gone *


----------



## Mullen




----------



## Ann75

I've seen some amazing sunrises and sunsets on these pages, so I'd like to contribute a few myself. Enjoy!


Photo 1: Rialto Beach, Olympic National Park, WA, USA







Photo 2: La Push, Olympic National Park, WA, USA







Photo 3: La Push, Olympic National Park, WA, USA







Photo 4: Rialto Beach, Olympic National Park, WA, USA


----------



## Reece

Tell me what you think:


----------



## JH2008

My Contribution...


----------



## bradster76




----------



## haaale




----------



## KevinDks

Boscombe, UK. The prints looked much better than these negative scans


----------



## Clutch

*This was taken on Feb 15 2008 at the Grand Canyon just off West Rim Rd. The day before my wife and I had celebrated our 10th wedding anniversary in Las Vegas. The next day we drove to the Grand Canyon on a cold, partly cloudy day in light snow flurries and about 10 inches of snow on the ground. We ended our day holding hands at the very edge of the Grand Canyon and watched this sunset play out before us. This was the end of one of the most wonderful, memorable days of my life. It was just one of those moments...






Unmodified from the original image. 
*


----------



## chantal7

I have lots more, but I'll post these for now


----------



## Bull Goose

Sunset on the Portage bridge


----------



## Hobbes

Sunrise:







and sunset:


----------



## chantal7

And THERE'S MORE!


----------



## Hobbes

More sunsets:
*Some links gone *












I will upload more later on


----------



## Wyjid

set of sunsets, over muskoka highland driving range and parry sound georgain bay


----------



## metalwa

well i just bought a nikon d40 today and this is one of my first shots with it


----------



## Clutch

*The sun sets at Kyle Field in College Station, Texas during the 2007 meeting between the Texas A&M Aggies and Kansas Jayhawks. *_Sorry it's not the sharpest image. I didn't bring an SLR on this road trip - only a fairly cheap-o Pentax_​


----------



## skiboarder72




----------



## Hobbes

even more sunsets:

1 
*Link gone *


2





3


----------



## pm63

Recently, sunset.


----------



## Crazymainer

Sunset in Casco Bay Maine last Summer,


----------



## MrGreen

chantal7 said:


> And THERE'S MORE!



The borders and the images all look backwards to me.

What I mean is, I think they should have a light border, and the inside should be darker, so exactly opposite of what you have.

All the nice colours and detail are completely lost when you wash them out with the lighter inside.


----------



## Sirashley

yeah, sunsets rule...


----------



## nikonicon

*Links gone *


----------



## bikefreax

My first sunrise today.


----------



## Vinnie90




----------



## astrocreep96

Caught during a sunset in San Rafael, Eastern Utah...


----------



## Cameron Cushman

Sunsets


----------



## AANN

this is my shot
*Link gone *


----------



## AANN

the next one.
*Link gone *


----------



## CameraCrave91

These sunset shots I took In Maine last week. The only thing I don't like is the amount of white that showed up in the second one because of the flash. I should've had it on the night setting, I think.

1.)





2.)





3.)






They aren't the greatest but I just wanted to throw some in there. Thanks for looking =)


----------



## mmcduffie1

all very nice again - you guys keep amazing me


----------



## Nature's_viewfinder

I Love this forum!! 

Sunrise in AZ.   Originals
!





@






#


----------



## LaFoto

A sunset in winter


----------



## LaFoto

A sunset in June


----------



## jessica7x




----------



## agrteknolan

Here's a sunset from Utah:
*Link gone *
http://www2.agrtek.net/2008/08/12/utah-sunset-west/


----------



## Antarctican

*Link gone *


----------



## nanny32

never know that sun set has lots of colour like this

Cool !:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony

Sunset over the Florida Everglades


----------



## BTilson

Here is one I shot several years ago, but I still really like it.


----------



## achtungbarry

Hello, I'm new here. This was taken from the window of a taxi in Mauritius during my honeymoon last year.
*Link gone *


----------



## chantal7

MrGreen said:


> The borders and the images all look backwards to me.
> 
> What I mean is, I think they should have a light border, and the inside should be darker, so exactly opposite of what you have.
> 
> All the nice colours and detail are completely lost when you wash them out with the lighter inside.



Hmm... I see what ya mean. I am not sure I liked some of the borders. It was just a one time thing that I tried. Thanks though. Gets me better at border making :thumbup:.


----------



## epp_b

Is this is the broken link thread or the sunset thread?


----------



## pots

manhattan beach sunset.

taken with a NIKON D40
*Link gone *
c&c more than welcome


----------



## icassell




----------



## donovanbrock

Las Vegas HDR Sunrise
*Link gone *


----------



## zandman

pardon my point and shoot..
digging my old stuff and find this one, dated back 3 years ago.


----------



## sambrody44

*Links gone *


----------



## epp_b

Just this morning 





And for crying out loud, people, resize your images!


----------



## Crazydad

*Link gone *


----------



## Nimitz

Indian River, FL




Kauai




Another on the Indian River


----------



## Silihari

All of these look wonderful! I had an old manager once who loved taking these kind of photos. I decided to go out one day and take some myself. Here are two of them:


----------



## rebelboy

Here's a trick I picked up from Bill Fortney for getting even warmer sunrises and sunsets. For Nikon shooters, go to your camera's menu and choose Daylight as your white balance. Press the right arrow button to get the Fine-tune screen, dial in 3, and click OK.



  Don't forget to turn this setting off when you're not shooting sunrises or sunsets. Okay, it wouldn't be the worst thing in the world (it won't ruin all your subsequent shots), but your world will be a little warmer. (by kelby)
http://digital-photographyblog.blogspot.com/2008/10/trick-for-warmer-sunrises-and-sunsets.html


----------



## TATTRAT

Maui





Ala Moana





Kaua'i Napali Coast





Haleakala


----------



## D-Ice

I looked through the first & second, and the final page.. Absoloutly beautiful photos everyone! Some surreal, some suddle, some amazing. I suppose I should add to this collection... I can't get up early enough for Sunrises, so heres a sunset, tooken while crusing back from Putero-Rico in Aug-07

Tooken with Nikon S7c
*Link gone *


----------



## javig999

Sunrise and sunsets are tough. So many wonderful shots here!!! Here are a few I took a stab at:

















Is there any particular filters that will help with these types of shots?

Thanks!


----------



## clbowie

Sunset
*Link gone *

Sunrise
*Link gone *


----------



## dokis

I love these pictures, they live very nature.


----------



## MrsMoo

this is a.. sunrise


----------



## OregonAmy

Wow, that's really pretty ^^

I took a few shots last night, New Years Eve... Kind of a nice way to say goodbye to 2008. 

Hopefully Venus is visible in this first one - it's that bright dot under the moon.





Shot through the neighbor's trees:


----------



## cochiece

These shots are amazing , the sun is always a great subject for photographers. Here are a couple I took a coulple of years ago in Corfu:


----------



## epp_b

One I took yesterday...


----------



## OregonAmy

We've really been having some nice sunsets lately. Shot these out of an upstairs window at home.


----------



## Patrish

I've enjoyed this series of sunsets (and sunrises.) I always have trouble getting just the right shot at the perfect time of day. Here are two recent ones. The first is from the Gulfstream Café in Garden City Beach, and the other is from our back patio in Myrtle Beach:


----------



## firebird1984

Here is one I took a couple of weeks ago from my front porch


----------



## sarallyn

taken on the side of the road, handheld, in Goshen, CT;
*Link gone *


----------



## Joe&Caroline

Wyjid said:


> set of sunsets, over muskoka highland driving range and parry sound georgain bay


 These are my fav so far


----------



## Hobbes

I am surprised that nobody has posted in this thread for so long  I mean surely you guys must take some sunset/sunrise shots every now and then  Anyway here are mine ^^

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Handheld in the front lawn about 30 minutes ago!


----------



## Hobbes

bumping an old but awesome thread 

I just love weekend mornings lol course it's always quiet and peaceful

























The more I look at this picture the more I hate Safeway lol




















...and a sunset shot xD


----------



## Hobbes

Sunset. Taken earlier this evening


----------



## LaFoto

Sunrise in Austria (April)






John, I've only seen your nice comment (in GERMAN!) on Flickr *today*...! Thank you ;-)


----------



## emiirei




----------



## epp_b




----------



## drwatts

My first ever real attempt at this. Taken yesterday morning on the way to work.


----------



## Hobbes




----------



## LaFoto

Sunset in Turkey, photographed through a bus window in driving past:






And a sunRISE over Antalya Bay, also in Turkey, also last year in October:


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## epp_b

Nice lines


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## lovely_srivastava

nice picture


----------



## epp_b

Me wants mountains


----------



## johngpt

epp_b said:


> Me wants mountains


And I thought canuckistan was very mountainous!  :mrgreen:


----------



## johngpt

Well, here's our Sandia Mtn.


----------



## lmchelaru




----------



## y0aimee

WOW all the pics are amazing!!!  i love sunsets!


----------



## pugnacious33




----------



## epp_b

^ I like that angle.


----------



## hossmaster




----------



## RCH.Photo




----------



## SomeAssemblyReq

There Are beautiful pics in this thread  Lots of them


----------



## lmchelaru

I absolutely LOVE the second one, SomeAssemblyReq.


----------



## johngpt

lmchelaru said:


> I absolutely LOVE the second one, SomeAssemblyReq.


LOL, I think he/she did also, as it's now the avatar!


----------



## SomeAssemblyReq

Thank you, lmchelaru    - lol And yep, it was my avatar when I first signed up on the site, johngpt. It's one of my favorite photos that I've taken out in Oxbow Park ^^ Oh, and it's She by the way   lol


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## gatay

art! i like light and situiation
but i lke twlighlt more!


----------



## im_jacobf

Here's my sunset


----------



## jtee

Sunrise at the Horicon Marsh 10/16/09


----------



## John Thawley




----------



## Mecal

Well, I have two.

Here: Fiery Sunset by ~Mecal on deviantART
and here: A Sunset in Dragoon, AZ by ~Mecal on deviantART


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Amocholes

Maui Sunset


----------



## emiirei




----------



## el_shorty

Shenandoah Valley Sunset


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## lmchelaru

wow. that's gorgeous, Rob_W.


----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

Gorgeous Ian!


----------



## icassell

Thanks John!  I just saw I called it SUNSET ... it's actually SUNRISE ... ooops ...


----------



## Rob_W

lmchelaru said:


> wow. that's gorgeous, Rob_W.


Thank you, it always reminds me of a Lowry painting when it looks like that..


Another of Southport Pier


----------



## Linkin

Sunset Table Mountain





Jacobsbaai Sunset


----------



## King Riffle




----------



## y0aimee

This shot was taken first...





Then a few minutes later the color of the sky had changed.  I love seeing the warm colors of a beautiful sunset.





_Manual mode.  18-55mm lens.  unedited._


----------



## icassell

johngpt said:


> Gorgeous Ian!



I tried a different crop.  Thoughts?


----------



## HikinMike

icassell said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Ian!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried a different crop.  Thoughts?
Click to expand...


Much better Ian!


----------



## johngpt

I understand why you'd crop out some of the lower part of the image. Maybe if I hadn't seen the original I wouldn't think that the newer crop is not as balanced, but even though the original seems to have dead space at that lower end, it still seems to balance the composition.


----------



## CESTO

Brighton Beach Brooklyn,NY


----------



## pugnacious33




----------



## Mulewings~

Taken while mounted and riding an equine.


----------



## Foxman

edited...wrong forum


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## javier

pugnacious33 said:


>



Simply, ''wow''


----------



## javier




----------



## jinx

Kitty Hawk, NC 11/09


----------



## johngpt

jinx said:


> Kitty Hawk, NC 11/09



Dynamite shot jinx. The reflection from the sun is awesome.


----------



## ShadowPhotography




----------



## Einstein




----------



## JAFO28

A couple from the Jersey shore. First is a sunrise, second is sunset. Taken on different days. Hope you like.


----------



## Einstein

Jafo WOW! Same goes to many of you who have posted incredible pictures, these are what I aspire to produce so thank you for sharing!


----------



## johngpt

I don't usually post in one theme thread and then another, but what the heck. This is also in the Sky themed thread. Sunrise, 02Jan10.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> I don't usually post in one theme thread and then another, but what the heck. This is also in the Sky themed thread. Sunrise, 02Jan10.



Loved it in the other and love it more here!
This is one of those ''WOW'' images that one can not ever tire of.


----------



## jokyrock

nice one look great .. you have more pictures of this kind please share..


----------



## johngpt

Thanks guys!


----------



## electricalperson

what was the camera settings for this?  how long was the exposure?


----------



## johngpt

electricalperson said:


> what was the camera settings for this?  how long was the exposure?


I've added a link from the photo to its flickr 'more properties' page.

If you click on my photo you'll get to that page and can see the exif data.

Thank you for your interest.


----------



## archery01

Beautiful shot! I remember about girona sunset nearby the beach....


----------



## Big_Pink_Snapper

In Cuba a few weeks ago.


----------



## krimmie




----------



## lvcrtrs

1. AM sky Jupiter, FL






2. PM Sky Lancaster, PA


----------



## FieralDS

I love Lake Tahoe Sunsets 











-D. J.


----------



## epp_b




----------



## johngpt

epp_b said:


>


Gorgeous shot!

How'd you accomplish that fill lighting?


----------



## epp_b

SB-600 camera left, pointing towards fence.  Fired using Alienbees Cybersyncs.  The biggest thing I've learned about lighting recently is that its direction is equally, if not more, important than its quality.


----------



## johngpt

epp_b said:


> SB-600 camera left, pointing towards fence.  Fired using Alienbees Cybersyncs.  The biggest thing I've learned about lighting recently is that its direction is equally, if not more, important than its quality.


Thanks.

Yep, a few degrees either way can make a huge difference.


----------



## TJ K

Sunrise:







Sunset:


----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## baueruk




----------



## epp_b




----------



## johngpt

Such marvelous photos lately. It's nice getting notification about new posts at this thread.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

aww


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed

TJ K said:


> Sunrise:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunset:


STUNNING Sunset! wow


----------



## DragonHeart

Oops, not really a sunset, sorry!


----------



## ghache




----------



## ghache




----------



## johngpt

ghache said:


>


Stunning!


----------



## D3KNikki

Rolled the backseat window and started clickin. The car was moving...lol..SUNSETS


----------



## johngpt

Nikki, nice shots. Glad you weren't the driver!!!


----------



## D3KNikki

Thanks John.


----------



## jeffw22




----------



## PackingMyBags




----------



## sterlingp

Sunsets are some of my favorites!!!  I love them all I especially like the sunsets with the snowy backgrounds.  We hardly ever get snow here so it is something I don't ever get to see in person....Here are my contributions"

from under the thatch roof of our favorite bar 23/7 in Negril, Jamaica





Sunrise on Isle Of Palms, SC (Dear John movie location)





Harbor Island, SC (by beaufort)






Aruba===3 days after the hurrican went by


----------



## javier

sterlingp said:


> Sunsets are some of my favorites!!!  I love them all I especially like the sunsets with the snowy backgrounds.  We hardly ever get snow here so it is something I don't ever get to see in person....Here are my contributions"
> 
> from under the thatch roof of our favorite bar 23/7 in Negril, Jamaica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunrise on Isle Of Palms, SC (Dear John movie location)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harbor Island, SC (by beaufort)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aruba===3 days after the hurrican went by








 could not find a fav.


----------



## johngpt

Sterling shots, sterlingp!


----------



## webmaster705

shots taken are really amazing, you just take perfect shots, pictures are really emotional, and romentic just loved it


----------



## sterlingp

Thank you Javier, THank you John, thank you webmaster.....I just love silhoette sunset pics as you can see.   We are in the caribbean all the time and you would be surprised how many bad sunsets we get that are NOT picture worthy...A LOT  I have to wait for the perfect eve for these....ENJOY MORE TO COME...


----------



## johngpt

sterlingp said:


> Thank you Javier, THank you John, thank you webmaster.....I just love silhoette sunset pics as you can see.   We are in the caribbean all the time and you would be surprised how many bad sunsets we get that are NOT picture worthy...A LOT  I have to wait for the perfect eve for these....ENJOY MORE TO COME...


LOL, I'm sure that having to wait while there is pretty tough!  

Glad someone is there to take on the responsibility!


Looking forward to seeing many more.


----------



## javier

johngpt said:


> sterlingp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Javier, THank you John, thank you webmaster.....I just love silhoette sunset pics as you can see.   We are in the caribbean all the time and you would be surprised how many bad sunsets we get that are NOT picture worthy...A LOT  I have to wait for the perfect eve for these....ENJOY MORE TO COME...
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I'm sure that having to wait while there is pretty tough!
> 
> Glad someone is there to take on the responsibility!
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing many more.
Click to expand...


John, you took the words out of my mouth


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## ELDUDER

Been dying to go out and shoot since the T2i came in but work has been hell lately, managed to sneak out a little early today and took a couple quick shots on my way home, came back with this: 






1/40 f/9 iso 200 with the L at 50mm


----------



## D3KNikki

Laguna Beach, Ca


----------



## ELDUDER

New one:


----------



## epp_b

This is the last winter scene I got before the snow started to melt for spring.


----------



## BIG RYAN

this photo might not be the greatest but, this was the most beautiful sunset i had ever seen in my life, and living on the beach in florida i see alot of nice ones but this took the cake and ate it too.... lol


----------



## johngpt




----------



## erns

LAX Sunrise


----------



## erns

LAX Sunrise 






Taken with my 3.2MP Phone


----------



## erns

Waikiki Sunset


----------



## erns

LAX Sunrise


----------



## Dallmeyer




----------



## johngpt

Such nice stuff being posted.


----------



## Dallmeyer

Did you use a filter on that John?


----------



## johngpt

Dallmeyer said:


> Did you use a filter on that John?


There was an ND grad on the camera from earlier when I was shooting the lighter sky against the darkening ground. But no star filter. I think the starburst effect is from the aperture and the clouds.

I made the photo above into a hyperlink to its flickr more detail page.


----------



## erns

Sunset at Waikiki


----------



## Hobbes




----------



## LaFoto

Cloudy sunset over the port of Santa Cruz de Tenerife


----------



## LaFoto

Sunset seen from Buenavista beach on Tenerife


----------



## Formatted

View on Flickr - Snowy Sunset on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Rob_W

Last night over Morecambe Bay


----------



## LaFoto

Another sunset seen from Buenavista on Tenerife






Yes, I know: plenty of noise. I was sitting in a restaurant, the light went lower and lower, and I didn't have the tripod on me. So higher and higher ISO was the way to go in this case...


----------



## johngpt

Even so, beautiful image.


----------



## D3KNikki

Easter Sunset...taken from the backseat of a moving SUV!


----------



## DiamondCactus




----------



## DiamondCactus




----------



## johngpt

Such gorgeous stuff being posted.







How nice, I just noticed my 2000th post.


----------



## myfotoguy




----------



## sheltiefan

Sunset in Yosemite:


----------



## Rob_W

Over Morecambe bay


----------



## Newcastle Shooter

Sunrise and sunset - my fave time of the day! And a 10stop filter


----------



## LaFoto

Yet another sunset, this one was on Friday, 16 April 2010


----------



## pbelarge

Corinna
I saw one of your sunsets very early on in this thread, I think 2007.

Here it is, just amazing!!!


----------



## LaFoto

Yes, that was one of the best so far, and the haze was so you could photograph into the sun and not damage eyes and sensor. That of Friday before last was not quite as easy, as the air was too clean and the sun was very bright until the very last moments. What surprised me most was that long ray! I really can't tell where that came from!


----------



## chriswellner

Sunset over FL, from New Smyrna Beach. A couple of years ago.


----------



## chriswellner

A fair at Fort Meade, Md.


----------



## LaFoto

Ah, nice to see the view into the other direction. I took one of those last week on Wednesday, on the 21st:


----------



## johngpt

I suppose I should have realized that we're permitted to shoot in the other direction at sunrise or sunset. My blinders prevented me from seeing that! Or rather, realizing it would fit in here.


----------



## pbelarge

John
It seems they have a lot of sunsets where you live in NM. :mrgreen:


I really like the concept you have choosen here. A lot can be said for the chair facing towards the wall.


----------



## johngpt

pbelarge said:


> John
> It seems they have a lot of sunsets where you live in NM. :mrgreen:
> 
> 
> I really like the concept you have choosen here. A lot can be said for the chair facing towards the wall.


Thanks. That chair facing the wall generated a few philosophical comments back at flickr.

And yes, we have a sunset almost every day...

:mrgreen:


----------



## D3KNikki

Old Orchard Beach, Maine


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## bentcountershaft




----------



## johngpt

bentcountershaft and bobnr32, those are outstanding images.


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## bobnr32




----------



## johngpt




----------



## bentcountershaft

johngpt said:


> bentcountershaft and bobnr32, those are outstanding images.



Thank you sir, it's one of my favorites without a doubt.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## darkeinjel

I'm new here. I just want to share this sunset photo I took about a year ago.

My favorite sunset photo






Taken using my first digital camera a 12MP Brica digicam


----------



## johngpt

darkeinjel said:


>


And a beautiful one it is!


----------



## dancingsphinx22

Sunset... I couldn't figure out the best way to crop this, so if anyone has suggestions, feel free to let me know. ;-)


----------



## johngpt

Melissa, when you ask about cropping, are you asking for artistic suggestions for what might make the photo more interesting? If you are, then (if you haven't already) you might post the photo in one of the galleries, maybe the general or landscape gallery, and ask for feedback. Those galleries are specific for posting photos and asking for comments and critiques. Generally, in one of these themed threads, there won't be a lot of critique or suggestions. Mostly we ooh and aah.


----------



## Lindera

This was in Key Largo, FL (with a crappy P&S!)


----------



## johngpt

But wonderful.


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Nod




----------



## Rob_W

Morecambe Bay


----------



## johngpt

Nod, Rob, really nice stuff.


----------



## dark_shadow




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Last nights sunset.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Shot of myself at sunset.


----------



## icassell




----------



## johngpt

icassell said:


>


I like how it's not a two dimensional silhouette, but we can see three dimensions in the foreground structures.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## icassell

Thanks, John.  It is a ruin of a fish cannery on a little island off Tuckerton, NJ.


----------



## xMClass




----------



## johngpt

xMClass said:


>


Great photo. And great looking family back at your flickr.


----------



## johngpt

Friday morning.


----------



## Budget Media Pro

http://budgetmediapro.smugmug.com/Travel/Virginia/12170128_ZH7yL#977870837_Wa7Mg-A-LB



(click to get closer)


----------



## johngpt

Nice photo Coach. Your links aren't working from either the photo or from your signature. The links also didn't work from your photo at the bokeh thread.


----------



## Budget Media Pro

John I fixed the link, and I appreciate you notifying me about this!


----------



## Buckster

Fishermen on the Hudson River at sunrise with Manhattan in the background, shot in the mid 80's on film with Nikon F and a stack of Cokin gels.






Detroit River sunrise





Harriman, Tennessee sunrise





Sunrise at a mall in the Detroit area





Sunrise in Woodbridge, Virginia





Miami sunrise after Hurricane Andrew - (shot on film with Yashica FX-7)





Detroit sunset shot from Belle Isle





Detroit sunset shot from Belle Isle





My friend Ron in his truck watching another Phoenix sunset





Phoenix sunset





Detroit sunset shot from Belle Isle





Sunset over the Potomac River in Washington DC





Sunset on one part of The Awakening - a sculpture that used to be in Washington DC (is now nearby)


----------



## johngpt

Buckster, marvelous images. And you've more sunrises in this one post, than I believe I have ever shot throughout my whole life.


----------



## Buckster

Thank you kindly!


----------



## bruce282

Mexico 2009


----------



## johngpt

Bruce, I like it. I'm also intrigued by the shape in lower left. Could you tell the studio audience what that is?


----------



## LaFoto

Palm frond? Looks like it to me... :scratch:


----------



## bruce282

LaFoto said:


> Palm frond? Looks like it to me... :scratch:


 
And we have a winner. 

If I had been on my home machine I would have PP'd it out.


Bruce


----------



## johngpt

I like it.


----------



## Rob_W




----------



## dalewood




----------



## johngpt

Rob_W said:


>


Very nice Rob. I especially like that flare of the sun peeking over the cloud.


----------



## Rob_W

Cheers, i was a bit disapointed when the sun went behind the clouds but that one didnt turn out too badly...


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## ayeelkay

1.





2.





3.


----------



## Sisco

^ That first one you posted is truly spectacular.


I have to get my neighbor to remove those pesky trees


----------



## johngpt




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Nice one John.  :thumbup:


----------



## jtee

Sunrise 11/6/2010 Southern Wisconsin.


----------



## johngpt

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Nice one John.  :thumbup:


Thanks!


----------



## Ricardodaforce

A couple from a recent trip to Andalucia:




Sunset by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr




Beauty by Ricardodaforce, on Flickr


----------



## aleksey123

nice photos


----------



## johngpt

Gorgeous tones Ricardo.


----------



## Ricardodaforce

aleksey123 said:


> nice photos



Thank you



johngpt said:


> Gorgeous tones Ricardo.



And thank you!


----------



## aryanamac

Great photo shot sunset and sunrise would be always looks beautiful and charming you love watch out every day...


----------



## johngpt




----------



## oldmacman

Ricardodaforce said:


>



Love these clouds. Great capture.


----------



## Hobbes




----------



## JAFO28

Sun setting over the bay in NJ.


----------



## wphantom

Fishing at Sunset (Arcachon's bay, France)


----------



## johngpt

wphantom, beautiful image!


----------



## johngpt

Sunrise on 21Dec10, the solstice.


----------



## johngpt

Sunset last night, finis, for 2010!


----------



## Danelady

Sunrise in the back yard 12-4-10.


----------



## JackHowitzer

better than nothing


----------



## ecr111

Fishing before the storm.


----------



## johngpt

JackHowitzer said:


> better than nothing


Not sure what you meant by this.


----------



## sixdaemonbag




----------



## wesd

I went for an all day hiking shoot at mount Monadanock in Southern New hampshire.  When I got home and steped out of my car this is the shot I tuck before going inside for the night.


----------



## johngpt

dust ray sunset by johngpt, on Flickr


----------



## Davor




----------



## johngpt

screenshot_TPF by johngpt, on Flickr

I've got a question for folks. This photo back at flickr is "private," so no one on flickr can see it. Of course, the link below the photo here takes me back to flickr and I can see it, as it's mine. Could someone click on the photo link (screenshot_TPF) and tell me if it takes you to flickr, and can you see the image or does it say not available?

Thanks!


----------



## johngpt

new mexico serengeti


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Wow John.  Love those layers of clouds!

edit:  and I cant access the previous pic above on flicr.


----------



## johngpt

Thanks Simon, both for the compliment, and the info!


----------



## JohnB43

IMG_8642-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8665.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8687.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8650-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8620.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_5764-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_8916.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_6755-Edit.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr




IMG_6770.jpg by John Burdumy, on Flickr


----------



## 2WheelPhoto




----------



## johngpt

the bigger picture


----------



## Capeesh

Sunrise Nice France


----------



## johngpt

Sunset, but facing the other way...

:mrgreen:







ready for planting


----------



## Julia_Calmon

[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]

Sunset Ipanema Beach Rio de Janeiro Nikon D40 No Edition on the computer...


----------



## johngpt

John
I once had a signature.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## johngpt

I miss being able to click on links in signatures to remind myself of folks' real names. If I remember correctly, Arkanjel, yours is Simon?

Anyway, Simon, this is superb! I've got to admit, I love sunrises/sunsets done in b/w.


----------



## Tony S

It's a Mt Rainier sunrise...


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

johngpt said:


> I miss being able to click on links in signatures to remind myself of folks' real names. If I remember correctly, Arkanjel, yours is Simon?
> 
> Anyway, Simon, this is superb! I've got to admit, I love sunrises/sunsets done in b/w.
> 
> 
> 
> John




Yessir it is.  And thank you!


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## johngpt

Gorgeous!


----------



## johngpt

keep a light


----------



## FearNothing321

I'll add a few here is the sunset at Mallory Square in Key West



Sunset at Mallory Square by FearNothing321, on Flickr




Silhouette by FearNothing321, on Flickr




Meg watchin the sunset by FearNothing321, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Port Charlotte, FL sunset by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/eclipsephotographyllc/6005534335/


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

About 10 minutes later....






The view to the East...




Thanks!


----------



## johngpt

Gorgeous shots *TwoTwoLeft*.






fade into sunset


----------



## TwoTwoLeft

Thanks! It's actually been really ugly here in So. California. Haze or overcast...  This was the leftovers from a tropical depression that passed 2 weeks ago.


----------



## johngpt

day starts 09Aug11


----------



## Buckster

Here's a few from a Sunday morning two weekends ago at Kaw Point in Kansas City.


----------



## johngpt

Buckster, those are some intense skies!


----------



## johngpt

virga with flare at sunset



For those not familiar with the term virga, it refers to rain that doesn't hit the ground. Happens often here in the arid US southwest.


----------



## cassandra

These are two of my most recent. Gotta say, beach life is pretty awesome.


----------



## johngpt

you may now turn toward the sunset




It seems most of what I've been shooting lately are sunrises and sunsets. We had an awesome sky two Thursdays ago, but I was stuck in a car driving home after a family dinner. Thankfully, I was the passenger, and was able to get some photos. And will be forcing them upon you!


----------



## bobnr32




----------



## johngpt

Bob, just got back from your website. Nice stuff. You've a great eye for composition. What camera do you shoot with?


----------



## johngpt

power line silhouette 11Aug11


.


Another from that evening with me hanging out the car window. I saw this shot coming as we were barreling along at 60mph, and got lucky with my timing.


----------



## bobnr32

johngpt said:


> Bob, just got back from your website. Nice stuff. You've a great eye for composition. What camera do you shoot with?


Thanks John. I have changed from a Fuji Finepix to a Nikon D5000.


----------



## johngpt

LOL, and I've just now acquired a Fuji Finepix! The X100. My posts here lately are using it!


----------



## johngpt

dimensional portal



.


Another from the night of 11Aug11


----------



## bobnr32

johngpt said:


> LOL, and I've just now acquired a Fuji Finepix! The X100. My posts here lately are using it!


Enjoy it; I did.


----------



## Capeesh

Sunset over Ailsa Craig, Scotland


----------



## rgregory1965




----------



## Buckster

1.





2.





3.





4.


----------



## Big Mike

There's a face I haven't seen in a while.  Hi Buckster, great shots.


----------



## FearNothing321

Sunset by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster

Big Mike said:


> There's a face I haven't seen in a while.  Hi Buckster, great shots.


Thanks Mike.  My day job's been keeping me way too busy, but I can't complain, since it pays for photo gear!  LOL!


----------



## Capeesh

Sunrise in Nice France ..

1.





2.





3.





4.





5.


----------



## JustinZ850

Golden Days by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

reflected sunrise



.


----------



## JustinZ850

Beginning Of The Day by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Burning Sky by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

Pattya Beach, Thailand. 




IMG_7095-1 by Ingerson&quot;PCD&quot;, on Flickr


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

From my HTC EVO cell phone (business trip to South Beach/Miami)


----------



## cgipson1

Here's one from today


----------



## johngpt

Lovely image Charlie!


----------



## johngpt

shelter from the storm


Maybe now that we've swung back to standard time, I can catch some sunrises again. But for the moment, all I have are sunsets.


.


----------



## cgipson1

johngpt said:


> Lovely image Charlie!



Thanks John! I appreciate it! I like the way you caught the detail in the clouds in your image... nice color!


----------



## Trever1t

DaNang Sunrise by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1

SWEET!


----------



## Trever1t

Closer to Heaven by Trever1t, on Flickr


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography

Assateague Island


http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/#1573830452_3XhmQ4J


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography




----------



## JustinZ850

First chance to play with my new toy, the 5DII. Also first time trying long exposure during daylight with the ND110.




Silky Sunset by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Fire Beyond The Horizon by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## SituationNormal

Over Los Arcos in Cabo San Lucas




Setting on Lands' End by Situation Normal, on Flickr


----------



## JustinZ850

Golden Rocks by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Blast of Clouds by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## fjrabon

DSC_0058 by franklinrabon, on Flickr




DSC_0060 by franklinrabon, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

That second one is really nice, Frank.  Well captured.  :thumbup:


----------



## rokclmb

Here's a sunset shadow of Mt. Fuji and Enoshima Island.  



Enoshima Lighthouse and Fuji Sunset by rokclmb, on Flickr


----------



## JustinZ850

Destin Jetties Sunrise by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## farmerj

I'll play....


----------



## fjrabon

one from this AM:




DSC_0025 by franklinrabon, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Some incredible images being posted lately.


----------



## johngpt

sunrise first of september


----------



## JustinZ850

Nice colors John!




Daybreak in Destin by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

johngpt said:


> Some incredible images being posted lately.



Indeed. Great time of year for this stuff!


Tonights moonset on Pine Island, FL. 8 frame pano stitched in PS.




Nov-sunset by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JustinZ850

Looking Up by JustinZ850, on Flickr




Burning Tree by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## Natalie

Incredible shots from everyone! I would love to experiment with sunrise/sunset shots, but my house has large hills on both the east and the west that block the sun at that time of day. And it seems we don't get too many interesting clouds around here as most other places either. I see a good sunset maybe twice a year, and I never have my camera.


----------



## ishafizan

2 weeks ago ... no idea where i was 


Model: Canon EOS 1000D
ISO: _100_
Exposure: _1/3 sec_
Aperture: _10.0_
Focal Length: _18mm_


----------



## starcluster

Sun set by starcluster100, on Flickr

Camera	Canon EOS 450D
Exposure	1.3
Aperture	f/22.0
Focal Length	50 mm
ISO Speed	100
Exposure Bias	0 EV
Flash	Off, Did not fire


----------



## rgregory1965




----------



## McNugget801

Sunset by Summit42, on Flickr


----------



## JustinZ850

Nice^^

I'm on a 3 month work trip, but stuck in one location and can't go anywhere.  So I'm trying to see how my different variations of the sunrise I can get in the same location at work!




Morning Clouds by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## johnb304

Tried to upload a photo but having trouble.  Looks like I get error message "undefined".  Any suggestions?


----------



## Buckster

johnb304 said:


> Tried to upload a photo but having trouble.  Looks like I get error message "undefined".  Any suggestions?


http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...forum-functions-pictoral-guide-using-tpf.html


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

JustinZ850 said:


> Nice^^
> 
> I'm on a 3 month work trip, but stuck in one location and can't go anywhere. So I'm trying to see how my different variations of the sunrise I can get in the same location at work!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/64030452@N06/6561389569/
> Morning Clouds by JustinZ850, on Flickr



Thats a really good exercise for creativity, Justin.  :thumbup:


----------



## DragonHeart

DSC_0510 by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------



## Foxx

farmerj said:


> I'll play....



absolutely incredible! im a sucker for train tracks


----------



## ishafizan




----------



## farmerj

Foxx said:


> absolutely incredible! im a sucker for train tracks



Thanks....


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

2012-sunset by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

sunrise flight




Very drab around here lately. So here's one from back in mid September. Sunrise flight because I seem to have caught a bird in flight way off to the right. I wouldn't have thought it possible using the X100's in-camera pano mode, but, there it is!


----------



## johnb304

IMG_3944 by John Blalock, on Flickr


----------



## Foxx




----------



## Eastlense

Sunrise on a cold morning
Canon A2 with Canon 28-105mm
F/13   1/90
Kodak 400


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography




----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography




----------



## Capeesh

Took this last Sunday in Dundee with my Mobile, looking over the Tay railway bridge over the River Tay towards Fife...


----------



## johngpt

Capeesh, isn't it nice we always have a camera with us now that phones have them?


----------



## johngpt

early morning abq pano 19Jan12


----------



## chris4all

by chris4all, on Flickr

A sunny winderday.


----------



## Yundt_Photography

1





2





3





4.


----------



## VTanner62

My submission to this thread. Shot from my back porch, a sunrise over Western Washington.





Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## johngpt

Great shot VT. I'm a total sucker for magenta clouds and indigo skies.


----------



## xyphoto

Lake Michigan.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Sunset self portrait


----------



## johngpt

war of the worlds


----------



## Forkie

A sunrise and sunset from the office I work in.  The sunrise looking South East the sunset looking North West.


Rise



London Sunrise by Forkie, on Flickr

Set



London Sunset by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## ishafizan

1 Feb 2012
- 2 hr climb to get the shot


----------



## Buckster

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## johngpt

ishafizan said:


> 1 Feb 2012
> - 2 hr climb to get the shot



Nothing like planning combined with good fortune and skillful craftsmanship!


----------



## analog.universe




----------



## johngpt

a.u, very cool!


----------



## analog.universe

johngpt said:


> a.u, very cool!



danke.

(also sweet pun... stood out in -10F windchill for 45 minutes to get that shot  )


----------



## JustinZ850

Here is an older shot that exposed me to what dust spots were lol...Decided to try a grainy look and also changed the tones up instead of cloning for 30 minutes!  The next morning I ordered swabs and cleaning solution 




Vintage Navarre by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Justin, I hear ya. My 40D's sensor is a dust magnet! Despite repeated cleanings, there's one spot that won't come out. I should name the camera, Macbeth.


----------



## johngpt

the long kiss goodnight


----------



## JustinL

this ones just a cell phone picture


----------



## J.Kris

sunrise going to bakersfield, ca










sunset leaving bakersfield,ca


----------



## LaFoto

Sunset in Chico, CA - seen and photographed from the parking area of a supermarket, so little choice over foreground and such... 




103_Chico-Sunset von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## DragonHeart

Sunrise_Feb 17 2012 by DragonHeart305, on Flickr


----------



## robertscott

One of my shots from the waterfront in Belleville Ontario


----------



## johngpt

JustinL said:


> this ones just a cell phone picture



Justin, outstanding stuff, including the cellphone shot.


----------



## JustinL

> Justin, outstanding stuff, including the cellphone shot.



THANK YOU!!


----------



## leeroix

concrete by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

sunset pano 22Feb12


----------



## R3d

Sunset Over The Great Barrier Reef by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

bleu jeudi 22Mar12


----------



## JustinZ850

Boracay, Philippines




Good Evening Boracay by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Holy cow Justin! That's awesome!


----------



## R3d

Wow, that's stunning!


----------



## chris4all

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chris4all/7024413437/ by chris4all, on Flickr


----------



## chadjohnson001

Local pier here in Ventura, CA


----------



## Geronimo

A bit of an older photo, hopefully get out this weekend for some updated photos. 




Transitions  on Flickr


Tobacco II grad stacked on a Polarize Filter just south of Anchorage


----------



## chadjohnson001

I love to shoot sunsets..here are a few from Grant Park, Vta, CA



1.



2.



3.





5.





4.
Would appreciate any comments to improve...


----------



## JustinZ850

Tigbauan, Philippines by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## Cyril

View attachment 5682


View attachment 5683


----------



## unpopular

This thread made me barf a little.


----------



## metrodcphotography

Sunrise at Skyline Drive - Metro DC Photography


----------



## OscarWilde

Sunrises and sunsets were on my high school art teachers list of forbidden subject matter 

She had a HUGE vendetta against cliche art subject matter


----------



## LaFoto

We're not as strict here - particularly not in a theme thread dedicated to the very theme  
So keep posting all you (cliché) sunrise or sunset photos!


----------



## johngpt

I'm a cliché kinda guy...

... sunset, *and* b/w... 






sandia evening from corrales


----------



## johngpt

OscarWilde said:


> Sunrises and sunsets were on my high school art teachers list of forbidden subject matter
> 
> She had a HUGE vendetta against cliche art subject matter



Actually, I understand your teacher's point of view. She wanted folks to stretch their limits and really think. Although, sunrises and sunsets became a cliché because they are beautiful, and we all love them so.


----------



## unpopular

Subjects are not cliche, approaches are. Some subjects are much more difficult to take without being cliche (as illustrated in the majority, here though not all), there is no such thing as a "forbidden subject" provided it is done well.


----------



## Mike K

View attachment 6884


----------



## OscarWilde

unpopular said:


> Subjects are not cliche, approaches are. Some subjects are much more difficult to take without being cliche (as illustrated in the majority, here though not all), there is no such thing as a "forbidden subject" provided it is done well.



Agreed! I actually used to intentionally paint things off her forbidden subjects list just to a) irritate her a little  and b) to prove they could be done without being cliche! She ended up hanging a few in the halls of my high school


----------



## johngpt

sandia silhouette and sunrise 19Apr12


----------



## ChazM

sunset by Chaz Miley, on Flickr


----------



## Pointyhairboss

Sunset on the lake at Dabie, Szczecin in Poland.


----------



## lovemeformetori

Took this this morning


----------



## johngpt

just another new mexico sunset


----------



## shootermcgee

Here's a shot I got in Maui the other night. I was slow setting up and missed the colours becuase I was in a high ISO setting without realizing.


----------



## Capeesh

Not a great pic, but clouds were awesome...


----------



## DorkSterr

Sunrise from 44,000ft.


Cathy Pacific 777 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!+

Here's one that's down to earth


NIK_0953 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## DanPower

*Stockton Beach sunrise, near Newcastle AU
*
1. 

2. 

3. 

4. 

#4 I wasn't impressed with at all, I underexposed the rocks so bringing them back made them look crap and I just don't really like it overall but all my friends really seem to like this one... I have to say I do like the pattern in the water but not much else in this photo does it for me.  I dunno, what do you think?

*Silhouettes at sunset in King Edward Park, Newcastle AU

*
1. 
2.


----------



## johngpt

Nice stuff Dan.


----------



## johngpt

to all things there is a season


----------



## Guinness Man




----------



## R3d

Hagia Sophia Sunset Panorama by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Mosque Silhouette by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## FearNothing321

a few from Key West




Key West Sunset by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Key West Sunset by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr




Key West Sunset by Blue Moon Originals, on Flickr


----------



## leeroix

^ horizion looks crooked...





Benicia sunset by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## Forkie

Untitled by Forkie, on Flickr


----------



## FearNothing321

leeroix said:


> ^ horizion looks crooked...



I'll fix that


----------



## JustinL




----------



## johngpt

backlit church sunrise 27Apr12


----------



## R3d

Santorini Sunset by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Aigialos Hotel Crucifix by R3d Baron, on Flickr




White Island Sunset by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Setting Horizon by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## Blairg

JustinL said:
			
		

> http://www.flickr.com/photos/lifewithadd/7415620020/



Where is this at ? 
That is one awesome picture


----------



## Arpeggio9

Blairg said:


> Where is this at ?
> That is one awesome picture



Thanks. That's Jacksonville Florida... Saint John's river, southside area.


----------



## GrantH

What all can be done to pull the colors out of the clouds while keeping the ground silhouetted without an ND filter?


----------



## SwirlMe

Great sunset...


----------



## johngpt

GrantH said:


> What all can be done to pull the colors out of the clouds while keeping the ground silhouetted without an ND filter?



If I understand your question, it's not too difficult if we want the ground silhouetted. Just under expose a tad, let's say -1/3 or -2/3 EV, and the colors in the sky will be rich, while the ground will be dark. Much more difficult if we want to not have the ground that dark. Then we'll need a ND grad. Or bracket exposures and combine in post.


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## binga63

last rays...


----------



## Havannah




----------



## johngpt

Lovely warmth in that Havannah. And nicely balanced light.


----------



## Dominantly

A little fun for a school project.

No PP other than the layer masks to blend it.


----------



## Beav

Sunset by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr




Beach View by AllmarkPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## bobnr32

2012 07 21_4768b by bob8952, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Dang Bob, that's sweet!


----------



## irishguy0224

1.



IMG_9476 by K McGuckin, on Flickr
2.



IMG_9426 by K McGuckin, on Flickr
3.



IMG_9346 by K McGuckin, on Flickr


----------



## R3d

Mutawintji Panorama by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Mutawintji Tree Clump by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Silverton Trail by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## Beav

Really like all of your shots irishguy


----------



## irishguy0224

Thank you! Appreciate the love!


----------



## chris4all

Sunset 03 by chris4all, on Flickr




Sunset 05 by chris4all, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Last nights sunset as seen by my iphone.




Issacs sunset by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## irishguy0224

a few from my honeymoon this past weekend! 




IMG_0088 by K McGuckin, on Flickr



IMG_0059-2 by K McGuckin, on Flickr



IMG_0095 by K McGuckin, on Flickr


----------



## cgipson1

From a recent trip to Belize




Belize Sunrise Long Exposure by CGipson Photography, on Flickr




Bellize Sunrise by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## tlamour




----------



## tlamour




----------



## Blade_Runner

Here's one I took a few days ago at IAH-Bush Airport, here in Houston...


----------



## 90AWDSM

A few of mine
1.





2.





3.





4.





5.





6. This one was my first try at Removing a Foreign object from the picture. Was Horrid with Powerlines 





7.





8.





9.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Can I play?  From a recent wedding outtake.  Monolight/brolly camera left


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## johngpt

park tree clouds


.


Something a little different. B/W, and facing away from the sunset.


----------



## johngpt

And a more traditional sunrise.







early clouds over sandias 13Aug12


----------



## Crazydad

Yesterday morning my daughter is looking out the back window and says, "Whoa!". I go to see what she is looking at and see this:


----------



## johngpt

Yep. Whoa.


----------



## MaxJ

Beach at Dawn by MaxCJ, on Flickr

Took this in Sydney, Australia just before sunrise. Commitment to surfing.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

MaxJ said:


> Beach at Dawn by MaxCJ, on Flickr
> 
> Took this in Sydney, Australia just before sunrise. Commitment to surfing.



Love this!  Great image Max.

Edit:  if it werent for the off-cant horizon Id nominate it for photo of the month :scratch:


----------



## cgipson1

Two more of my favorites:




Sunrise at Roberts Grove Beach Resort 1 by CGipson Photography, on Flickr




Sunrise at Roberts Grove Beach Resort 2 by CGipson Photography, on Flickr


----------



## MaxJ

Arkanjel Imaging said:


> Love this!  Great image Max.
> 
> Edit:  if it werent for the off-cant horizon Id nominate it for photo of the month :scratch:



Thanks for pointing that out - not sure how I missed it. Also appreciate the kind words.

With a more horizontal horizon:




Beach at Dawn by MaxCJ, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

MaxJ said:


> Arkanjel Imaging said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love this!  Great image Max.
> 
> Edit:  if it werent for the off-cant horizon Id nominate it for photo of the month :scratch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out - not sure how I missed it. Also appreciate the kind words.
> 
> With a more horizontal horizon:
> 
> 
> Beach at Dawn by MaxCJ, on Flickr
Click to expand...




Nominated :thumbup:


----------



## MaxJ

Thanks! Really appreciate that.


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

MaxJ said:


> Thanks! Really appreciate that.



Youre very welcome.  So many elements working together in that pic.  Sweet color.  I like the contrast of the oceans wave texture against the smooth gradient of the sunset.  Nice action on the surfer too.  Tip of his board ends right into the waterline.


----------



## johngpt

evening sandias and clouds panorama


----------



## NMBPhotos




----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

iphone image taken at 60mph on my way to work this morning.




October-sunrise by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

15 frame pano of this mornings sunrise.




Cape-Coral-park-panoramic by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## SloRon




----------



## SloRon




----------



## johncam

From Bali Island:


----------



## JustinZ850

Sun Setting Over Iloilo City, Philippines by JustinZ850, on Flickr


----------



## Havannah

View attachment 25286
Nantucket sunset


----------



## R3d

We had a pretty stunning sunset here last night:




Sunset on Ross by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography

Last night's sunset


----------



## Trever1t

Here are 2 recent images from St. Croix, USVI. Both taken within minutes of eachother but given differing treatments,





Sunset in Fredriksted by WSG Photography, on Flickr





Suset in Fredriksted by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Nice framing Trever.


----------



## Nau




----------



## Trav161




----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## McNugget801

Killer Sky by Summit42, on Flickr


----------



## andrewochs615




----------



## johngpt

sunrise 08Nov12


----------



## tomhausman




----------



## TheFantasticG

Editing a sunset


----------



## ewick

Here is my contribution straight out of Oceanside Ca. 

1.

MG]

 sunset by pop-a-dot, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## shefjr

Some photos of when I was down in Turks and Cacios for my sisters wedding. This was two years ago. Before I owned a dslr (all taken with a cannon powershot), knew about composition, or knew what RAW was. I'm happy with how these came out though so I figured I would share. I hope you enjoy!




Turks and Cacios 1 copy by Shefjr, on Flickr




Turks and Caicos 3 copy by Shefjr, on Flickr




Turks and Caicos 2 by Shefjr, on Flickr




Turks and Caicos 4 by Shefjr, on Flickr


----------



## Skidmark

Here's one from a recent trip to Sedona.


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## bentcountershaft

7a by bentcountershaft, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## STIC

...


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Awiserbud

skimming stones by steve watson photos, on Flickr


----------



## ceeboy14

Dawn


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## AgentDrex

Here are five of mine (pretty sure this is a style all my own, so you may or may not like them, but they are what they are):

#1





#2





#3





#4





#5


----------



## Demers18

[/URL] Dreamy Rise by lee.demers, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## johngpt

TATTRAT said:


>


Really nice highlights on those near bars.


----------



## johngpt

mayan solstice sunrise


----------



## TimGreyPhotography




----------



## Mully




----------



## ceeboy14

Did that really happen, or did you "make" it happen..either or, it's pretty slick.


----------



## param

Sunrise by param_s, on Flickr


----------



## jowensphoto




----------



## jwbryson1

http://

 Oasis Sunset 2012 by jwbryson1, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

crows return to abq


----------



## Arpeggio9




----------



## Rick50

Does this work for you? 
I went out to get some shots of this pier tonight and this was the first one. At the time I didn't like it but when I got home I noticed only 1 person with one dog in the shot. There were lots of people on the beach but.... Now I kind of like it.
Canon 5D MkIII, 1/80sec, f/16, ISO 100.


----------



## LaFoto

Yes, Rick, yours works fine!




539_Madeira_Sunset_PontaDelgadaTowardsPortoMoniz von Corinna-Fotos auf Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Rick50 said:


> Does this work for you?
> I went out to get some shots of this pier tonight and this was the first one. At the time I didn't like it but when I got home I noticed only 1 person with one dog in the shot. There were lots of people on the beach but.... Now I kind of like it.
> Canon 5D MkIII, 1/80sec, f/16, ISO 100.



Rick, I especially like the radiating shadows. Superb lead in lines, and excellent foreground interest. The person and dog balance out the pier. Without them, the eye might continue following the pier out of frame.


----------



## johngpt

if this had been the sunrise on 21 December...

... I'd have been a lot more worried.


----------



## Justman1020

Michigan sunset. Took this a while back.


----------



## bc_steve

everest at sunrise by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




sunset by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr




11:30pm, Great Slave Lake by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## Benco

Wreck of the Jhelum, Stanley Harbour.







Ross Road and Battle Memorial, Stanley.


----------



## Volunteer




----------



## dangerita

A terribly cold morning, but nice view!


----------



## Nahin

Stunning shot.


----------



## Nahin

That's stunning shot i like most.


----------



## kjmartyn

Something I caught on my way home from work.


----------



## dangerita

:sun: Crete, nice place for relaxing! :sun:


----------



## FiveAlarmPhotography

I normally don't photograph sunrises but here is some from a morning a couple weeks ago.


----------



## ktan7

Gorgeous sunset and sunrise pictures!


----------



## R3d

Lake Whitney, Texas by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## bc_steve

Blackwater River by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Steve, that's majestic.


----------



## bc_steve

Thanks!!


----------



## jake337




----------



## johngpt

morning orange cloud pano 29Aug13


----------



## shefjr

Good Morning everyone! Have a great week!



DSC_0752-Edit.jpg by Shefjr, on Flickr


----------



## astroNikon

I don't get out to very many nice scenery places, but I caught this colorful sunset last fall from my backyard.


----------



## boomer

Automotive sunset! 




2004 Pontiac GTO in Downtown Phoenix, AZ by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

sunrise panorama 02Sep13


----------



## chris4all




----------



## Braineack

I really need to start bringing my nikon to work with me:







this was today's sunrise.


----------



## johngpt

pre-sunrise from the roof - again


----------



## R3d

Taken within about ten minutes of each other.




Apartment View by R3d Baron, on Flickr




Apartment View by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## FanBoy

Fabulous sunsets these past few days in our area, R3d--some of the best ever. :thumbup:


----------



## R3d

Thanks!  Just a couple of quick ones after looking out my window.  Not too terribly much done in post either.


----------



## stormy_gurl

Out back Australia sunset 

all images are © of Taylor photography and must not be used with out permission. all rights reserved 2013


----------



## DragonHeart

VeniceBeachPierSunset-3143 by DragonHeart305, on Flickr



Photo by DragonHeart305, on Flickr

See if you can spot the bird in the second one


----------



## bc_steve

Sunrise at the Salton Sea in California.  Took this one in January.




Salton Sea sunrise by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

pink clouds blue sky 04Sep13


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging




----------



## chris4all

Unfortunately not ideally focussed but I had not enough time before I had to go to work. Next time!


----------



## johngpt

sweeping blue sky at sunset


----------



## EIngerson

A grab leaving work the other day.




Sunset by Ingerson Photo, on Flickr


----------



## KmH

A November sunset - as a color negative:


----------



## bc_steve

Kamloops Lake by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Haitian Sunset


----------



## ruifo




----------



## d1984

heavily cropped/edited sunset from fish ranch rd. in the sf bay area




PC030122 by davno22, on Flickr


----------



## D-B-J

Come Sail Away by f_one_eight, on Flickr

Sunset in downeast Maine.  

Jake


----------



## R3d

Vavilov Sunset by R3d Baron, on Flickr


----------



## eric_the_red

http://

 EBC_9784.jpg by Eric_the_red79, on Flickr


----------



## ruifo

Solèy kouche | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Erikab




----------



## SquarePeg

Sunrise



Sunset


----------



## Ron Evers

A morning view from our balcony.


----------



## WCThomas

Edited due to broken link


----------



## Arkanjel Imaging

Saw this driving to work a few days ago and had to snap one with the iPhone.




foggy pasture sunrise by Simon Rivers Photography, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

bosque farms sunset



.


----------



## d1984

mt. diablo




P4140287 by davno22, on Flickr


----------



## Shanman




----------



## Shanman




----------



## Shanman




----------



## johngpt

wide angle sunset




.


----------



## colnago1331




----------



## johngpt

new mexico sunset 10Apr14


----------



## boomer

2 pretty exaggerated  sunset pictures from last night, but pretty cool looking 




Arizona Sunset by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr



Arizona Sunset 2 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr


----------



## a_auger

Here's a couple of my better ones... first is from two years ago, one of my first sunset shots with my first DSLR, in Waikiki Beach, Hawaii and the second taken at the end of may of this year in rural Romania.


----------



## johngpt

Boomer, those are some graphically eye popping renderings!


----------



## johngpt

sunrise bird




.


----------



## bc_steve

Wildfire Smoke in Quesnel by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## Capeesh

Bamburgh Beach, England.


----------



## Trever1t

headed home by WSG Photography, on Flickr



in case you missed it before


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## CAP

https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd...._=1416119237_5c6599d5f30f4a08b9f2457041c92fdb














Baaa Bam


----------



## julianliu

boomer said:


> 2 pretty exaggerated  sunset pictures from last night, but pretty cool looking  https://flic.kr/p/oixZVqArizona Sunset by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr  https://flic.kr/p/oiy16fArizona Sunset 2 by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr




Hi yes  it looks pretty cool even though it's exaggerated!  How did you achieve that ?


----------



## johngpt

Cole, your links aren't working!


----------



## CAP

johngpt said:


> Cole, your links aren't working!




I corrected the links,  thanks for letting me know.

Image 1 has no color editing done to it, it is same as shot but i the camera i think i bumped the kelvin scale up a litte bit.


----------



## johngpt

CAP said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cole, your links aren't working!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I corrected the links,  thanks for letting me know.
> 
> Image 1 has no color editing done to it, it is same as shot but i the camera i think i bumped the kelvin scale up a litte bit.
Click to expand...


I like 'em!
I especially like the glow clouds in your third image, and the perspective of the causeway and that bump of bridge at the perfect compositional spot.


----------



## LaFoto




----------



## johngpt

lone cloud over the sandias




.


----------



## keyseddie

Windmills, Palermo, Sicily.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ruifo

Downtown Battle Creek Sunset by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Mandolin




----------



## Msteelio91

How about a desert sunset?



Desert Sunset by Matthew_Steele, on Flickr

A West Virginia Sunrise?



Hot Air Balloon, West Virginia by Matthew_Steele, on Flickr

Or a Sunset from Key West



Key West Sunset by Matthew_Steele, on Flickr


----------



## Parker219

This was at Universal Studios, Florida.



Universal Sunset 2 by linktheworld219, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

glow cloud sunrise



.


----------



## pthrift

Some really great shots here!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S4; probably while slacking off at work


----------



## bc_steve

Sunrise at Bagan by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr



Tawang Monastery, Arunachal Pradesh, India by Steve Dinicol, on Flickr


----------



## zutty

Kettle Cove, Maine


----------



## ruifo

Sol Panameño by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto

053_SF by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr




103_Chico-Sunset by Corinna-Fotos, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

sunrise over the Ganges - Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Rainbow Bridge sunset - Daiba, Tokyo by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Grand mud mosque of Djenne at twilight - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Storm and sunset over Statue of Liberty by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset over karst mountains near Ninh Binh, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

sunrise pano 19Jul13



.


----------



## ruifo

NOLA Sunrise by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Moai of Easter Island by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

sandia evening 13May14


Eastward view of the sunset
.


----------



## Gary A.

Santa Monica, California


----------



## johngpt

The contrasts between the color temp of sky vs water are phenomenal Gary.






seven shot sunset pano 22Mar14



.


----------



## Philmar

sunrise at Salar de Uyuni - southwest Bolivia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




sunsetting over Sana'a, Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr




lone bird at sunrise - La Fortuna, Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr




mosque minaret in walled medina in Fes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Lake Atitlan before sunrise - Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Cruise ship approaching Juneau, Alaska by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Heather Koch

Sunsets 




charlevoixsunsetbarge by heather.koch43, on Flickr




charsunsetlighthouse by heather.koch43, on Flickr




DET_0105 edited by heather.koch43, on Flickr




photocomp by heather.koch43, on Flickr




sunsetskyflare by heather.koch43, on Flickr




DET_0596 copy by heather.koch43, on Flickr




sunsetsailboat-Edit by heather.koch43, on Flickr


----------



## wfooshee

Partial solar eclipse on October 23, 2014. In my area it started just before sunset, and the sun set during the eclipse. Folks out west had more eclipse, but this was just grand as it was! Clouds on the horizon obscured the end of it....

First image is the minimum EV I can get from my D7000! I was using my 70-300 ED VR lens, ISO 100, 1/8000 at f:40. The blotches in the sun are not clouds on the horizon, they are sunspots. I know because a fellow member of my local club was cheating, used a telescope with solar filters.... Anyway, I was amazed, because I PHOTOGRAPHED SUNSPOTS WITH AN UNFILTERED HANDHELD dSLR!!!!!! 

BTW, I wasn't looking into the viewfinder, but holding the camera up and kind of aiming. ish. I'd peek and make sure the Bright Thing was in the frame and trip the shutter.






Second image is set as a regular sunset pic, although the eclipse is still visible if you know it's there. Rather noisy because I was still underexposed, and boosted it in post.....


----------



## johngpt

sunrise 11Apr14


.


----------



## Braineack

another sunrise over DC.  I used my pro cell phone to get the superior image


----------



## johngpt

sunrise over the sandias 20Apr14


.


----------



## Philmar

Golden sunrise over Niagara Falls by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## EIngerson

Sunset Okinawa, Japan




Sunset right.-1 by Umin Chu, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Allah-u-Akbar - beautiful sunset at Hassan II mosque in Casablanca, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset over an Easter Island moai by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise Niagara Falls (long exposure) by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## JustJazzie

Dont think I have ever shared this one! Nothing spectacular, but Ive always liked it nonetheless.
"Mountain Sunset"


----------



## Trever1t

headed home by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t

catch the sun by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Trever1t

one last one, I may have posted already?




_POR0080-Edit by WSG Photography, on Flickr


----------



## JustJazzie

Trever1t said:


> catch the sun by WSG Photography, on Flickr



Magical shot!!


----------



## Philmar

rare Cerro Fitzroy sunset - Patagonia, Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Shanghai sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr




fishing on the malecon - Havana, Cuba by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Mekong River sunset - Luang Prabang, Laos by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Leuty Lifeguard Station at sunset by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Jefferson Memorial - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Saharan sunrise - Erg Chebbi, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## colnago1331

Sunrise 312, taken November 8, 2014....


----------



## johngpt

sunset portrait 20Apr14


.


----------



## ruifo

Solèy Leve by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## friz1983

Noordzee Kanaal by andrea.bovolo, on Flickr


----------



## CygnusStudios




----------



## johngpt

sunset on the mesa 


.


----------



## Philmar

Witnessing the start of a new day - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Leuty Lifeguard Station at sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Ramparts of Fes, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

sunset pano 02Sep14


.


----------



## Gary A.




----------



## Philmar

Sunset fishing in the Atlantic - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Silihouette of Toronto skyline and cormorant nesting sites on Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Leuty Lifeguard Station at sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Silihouette of Toronto skyline and seagull breeding sites on Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Between this thread and the sky theme thread, I'm running short of photos to post! Never thought that would happen. But yet, here we are.





sunset pano 26Oct14


May not look like a pano, but it's a two shot portrait pano.


.


----------



## BillM

Sunrise over Halifax MA


----------



## Philmar

Patagonian sunset - Argentina by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Leuty Lifeguard Station at sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dawn over ship building - Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

sunrise pano 03Nov14 


.


----------



## BillM




----------



## Philmar

Toronto skyline sunset from Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Leuty Lifeguard Station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

almost sunset at bosque farms


.


----------



## Philmar

Toronto skyline at sunset from Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

30 minutes til sunset last november





sandhill cranes at the waterfowl area 


.


----------



## Philmar

Sunset at Valle de la Muerte (Death Valley) - Atacama Desert, Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Humber River foot bridge by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

sunrise pano 06Dec14


.


----------



## Philmar

Golden sunset at Ashbridge’s Bay Yacht Club by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Toronto skyline and cormorant nesting site sunset from Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Park ranger enjoys sunset from inside the Jefferson Memorial - Washington DC by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Lovely photos Phil.


----------



## johngpt

almost faerie time 


.


----------



## Peeb

Fantastic thread!


----------



## johngpt

pre-sunrise pano 10Jan15 


.


----------



## Braineack

today's sunrise over DC.  Awesome colors.









and last weekend's at the beach:




Bethany Beach Sunrise From Dunes by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Gorgeous stuff Braineack.


----------



## johngpt

cloud ray sunrise 10Jan15 


.


----------



## Philmar

Sugarloaf and Leme at sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Amazon River ferry boat departs at sunset - Manaus by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset stroll on Praia do Forte - Bahia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## spiralout462




----------



## spiralout462

I would love to keep these theme threads bumped to the top.   Here's a sunset from this week.


----------



## Philmar

Amazon River ferry boats - Manaus by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Lacerda elevator - Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Labourer loading the Amazon River ferries - Manaus by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Night descends upon the city of Foz do Iguaçu with Ciudad del Este, Paraguay on the other side of the Paraná River by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Capeesh

Sunrise this morning in Dundee Scotland, with Nacreous Clouds


----------



## otherprof

stick35 said:


> I wasted a bunch of film trying to get this sunset too early, then when I was about to leave I grabbed my digital camera and got this nice shot.


 Here's one from Tel Aviv at sunset.


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over a lone homeless man - Copacabana Beach, Rio de Janeiro by Phil Marion, on Flickr




It&#x27;s never to late/early for a drink - just before dawn on a beach side bar, Beach #2 in Morro Sao Paolo by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Farol da Barra (Lighthouse fort in Barra), Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise over a row of government bureaucracies - Brasilia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

pre-sunrise after the storm


.


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over the mouth of Guanabara Bay near Rio de Janiero (as a cargo ship enters) by Phil Marion, on Flickr




The call of nature (Taking care of business)  - sunrise at Rio de Janiero&#x27;s Copacabana Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset over Bahia Marina - Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Watching the sunset - Barra, Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

That watching the sunset at Barra is so intriguing.


----------



## johngpt

bare tree and red grass at sunset


.


----------



## Philmar

^^^Thanks John^^^




Sunrise over famed mosaic promenade of Copacabana Beach, Rio de Janiero by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise over National Congress of Brazil by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

volcano sunset


.


----------



## Philmar

Volcanoes Batok (foreground cone) , Bromo (smoldering crater in the middle) and Semeru (background) - Bromo Tengger Semeru National Park, Java Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Line fishing after sunset under the gaze of mighty Toliman volcano - Lake Atitlan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise on Mount Fuji - Kawaguchiko, Japan by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Fisherman walks with his net on Sanur Beach, Bali with volcano Gunung Rinjani in the background - Bali, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Antigua Cathedral, Agua Volcano and Parque Central - Antigua by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Night falls over volcanoes Merbabu and Merapi north of Yogyakarta, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Lake Atitlan jetty after sunset by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Morning&#x27;s first rays hit the tip of Arenal Volcano - Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

sunset over the Moai of Easter Island by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Golden sunset at Ashbridge’s Bay Yacht Club by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dawn Shanghai by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Luang Prabang temple silhouette by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Câmara Municipal, and Lacerda elevator - Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lined up at the Mother Ship by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Belly of a Bear and city skyline by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Phil, that volcano series is spectacular. And the shredding clouds like asian dragons in the sky of your luang prabang temple silhouette are phenomenal. Always a treat viewing the images you post.


----------



## johngpt

cloud filled sunset 15Feb15


.


----------



## Philmar

Watching the sunset near Farol do Barra, Salvador by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Two fisherman perched on craggy rocks next to Forte Santa Maria - Salvador, Brasil by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset at Grand Canyon south rim airport by Phil Marion, on Flickr




CNE ride at dusk- Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Angkor Wat sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset - Phnom Penh, Cambodia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise over a palm tree - Bahia Drake, Osa Peninsula - Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Leuty Lifeguard station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Dawn over Beach&#x27;s boardwalk - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

contrejour morning clouds 


.


----------



## Philmar

Sombre procession ambles through the cobble stone streets just after dawn - Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Leuty Lifeguard Station by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Shanghai sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## KmH

*Dean Memorial Observatory* @ Green Castle Recreation Area - Ferguson, IA


----------



## aoposton

parker, az


----------



## Philmar

washing clothes in the Niger River at sunset - Bamako, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset fun on Playa Ramirez - Montevideo, Uruguay by Phil Marion, on Flickr




sunset at Hassan II Mosque - Casablanca, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




sunset over the Moai of Easter Island by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

pastel clouds over the volcanos


.


----------



## Philmar

^^ nice John.  Is this in New Mexico? They have volcanoes there?


----------



## Philmar

Castel Sant&#x27;Angelo &amp; Ponte Vittorio Emanuele at sunset - ‎pieces of Rome by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset over Niger River fishermen - Mopti, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> ^^ nice John.  Is this in New Mexico? They have volcanoes there?


Phil, New Mexico is still geologically active. Although these particular volcanos on Albuquerque's west side are considered dormant, the Rio Grande Rift bisects the state. Some day, it will widen enough to allow an inland sea. And the underlying magma in regions through the state can again find a way to the surface.


----------



## johngpt

another from the roof sunset


.


----------



## Philmar

johngpt said:


> Some day, it will widen enough to allow an inland sea. And the underlying magma in regions through the state can again find a way to the surface.


Soon, I hope. I hear they could use the water in Vegas .


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over docks in Lake Atitlan, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Jay.DeVries

Sunset1 by Jay DeVries, on Flickr

Palisades State Park


----------



## Jay.DeVries

Sunset2 by Jay DeVries, on Flickr

Palisades State Park


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over the grand Canal and Santa Maria della Salute- Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise near Palazzio Ducale (Doge&#x27;s Palace) and Piazza San Marcos (St. Mark&#x27;s Square) - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Venice and its gondolas at dawn with Campanile on left - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

new mexico sunrise clouds 


.


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over the Sikh Golden Temple - Amritsar, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Phil, that is breath taking.





stratiform sunset


.


----------



## Philmar

thanks john


----------



## Philmar

Taj Mahal sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

sunrise 20Jul15


.


----------



## Philmar

Tuft of grass silhouette - Montevideo, Uruguay by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Grand Canal at sunset - Venezia Venice, Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

That Grand Canal image is beautiful Phil.


----------



## johngpt

sandia sunrise 23Jul15 


.


----------



## Philmar

Midway fun rides - Pushkar Camel Fair, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Phil, lovely composition.


----------



## johngpt

A sunrise from 2015





nimbo nimbus


.


----------



## Philmar

johngpt said:


> Phil, lovely composition.


Thanks John




Waiting for the sunrise atop Marina Bay Sands Hotel - Singapore by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Lake Ontario sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

cumulus and stratus toward sunset 


.


----------



## jcdeboever

Sent from my SM-T377V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## johngpt

dawn of the... 


.


----------



## EIngerson

Okinawa, Japan



Sunset-1 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr

Pattaya, Thailand.



View from Pattaya Beach, Thailand by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## itsjustbreality

johngpt said:


> dawn of the...
> 
> 
> .


I want to 'like' this picture 1000 time over! Great perspective!  ( I have an obsession with dinosaurs that rivals that of a 5 yr old boy haha)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## johngpt

itsjustbreality said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawn of the...
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I want to 'like' this picture 1000 time over! Great perspective!  ( I have an obsession with dinosaurs that rivals that of a 5 yr old boy haha)
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app
Click to expand...


Thank you!
I too have had a life long obsession.
This was shot pre-dawn outside our natural history museum. This is a life size sculpture of an albertosaurus, which has figured prominently in a few of my images and also in photo montages.
Cheers!


----------



## johngpt

wildfire sunrise 


.


----------



## Gary A.

johngpt said:


> dawn of the...
> 
> 
> .


You got in close on that one ... well done.


----------



## johngpt

Gary A. said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dawn of the...
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> You got in close on that one ... well done.
Click to expand...

Close enough to offer her a breath mint!


----------



## johngpt

sunrise 26Aug15


.


----------



## lisamombasa

sunset in african bush


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## JustJazzie

Sunset in the Colorado Mountains


----------



## katsrevenge

Late Fall by https://www.flickr.com/photos/katsrevenge/


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over Hpar Mae Taung temple on the Thanlyin River - Hpa&#x27;An, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset over limestone karst mountains near Ninh Binh, Vietnam by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise over Kan Thar Yar Lake, Hpa-&#x27;An, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset over Etobicoke and a Lake Ontario breakwall - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset over Thanlyin River - Hpa&#x27;An, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Riverdale Park East and central business district - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset over the thousands of Buddhist temple stupas in the Plains of Bagan, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset over U Bein bridge - Amarapura, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over Irawaddy River and stupa filled hills near Sagaing, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Shadowy man and sunrise over frozen Lake Ontario breakwater jetty near R.C. Harris Water Filtration plant - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Steamy humid sunrise over hilltop stupas - Mrauk U, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Frozen Lake Ontario breakwall - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Sunrise over western moat of the Mandalay Royal Palace - Mandalay, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Frozen breakwall near ironically named Balmy Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Tourists atop Buddhist temple stupa viewing sunrise and hot air balloons - Bagan, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

{3 min Long exposure] Center Island beach pier in winter - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




[Long exposure] Sunset over frozen shoreline of Lake Ontario - Woodbine Beach. Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Calm start to another day - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Long exposure of ice capped Lake Ontario breakwall before dawn - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise over Kan Thar Yar Lake, Hpa-&#x27;An, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42

espresso2x said:


> zulu42 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 153570
> 
> View attachment 153572
> 
> View attachment 153573
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful light and pictures Zulu42!
Click to expand...


Thanks so much espresso


----------



## Lord Commander




----------



## zulu42




----------



## zulu42




----------



## Lord Commander

Sick photos Zulu! ☝️


----------



## zulu42

Thanks Lord


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Golden sunset with golden Shwedagon Pagoda  - Yangon, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset over downtown Yangon, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset over Thanlyin River - Hpa&#x27;An, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Lord Commander




----------



## Philmar

Winter Stations - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Winter Stations - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Winter Stations - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Mapinguarify

I usually don't capture skyscapes and sky in general, and I don't like to take photos of them, but this photos were taken when I was bored as hell, after learning whole night, so I decided to test some manual lenses through my window.

The first two photos were taken with Canon (1100D or 550D camera, I'm not sure which one it was, and I lost raw files) and Prakticar lenses (Praktica B mount) when I got them and tested them.

1. Morning madness


 

2.


 
3. Depressive mornings
This photo was taken with Canon 550D and Helios 44M-4 lens (one of first photos I took with this lens).


----------



## zulu42

Another Tahoe Sunset


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Winter Stations - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Winter Stations - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Sunset by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Winter Stations - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Balmy Beach at dawn by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise over a disused Lake Ontario concrete jetty - Woodbine Beach, toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## DakotaHolter

Nikon D3200, Tamron lens 70-300Mm Dakota Holter Photography


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Lake Ontario and railing of R.C. Harris Filtration Plant - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Woodbine Beach sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Pre-dawn over Lake Ontario - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset on the Bani River - Djenne, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## texxter

Rode my enduro bike to this awesome view in the Utah wilderness, and my buddy took a pic of me photographing the view.


----------



## zulu42

Vineyard sunrise


----------



## Jeff15

There are some excellent images in this thread................


----------



## Garasaki

DSC_1347


----------



## zombiesniper

Sunset by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Breezy85

Sunset at the lake. (Side note, I got swarmed by a massive group of geese after this shot. Those geese came toward the shore in front of me and a whole swarm of them were around me. LOL)


----------



## johngpt

volcano sunset 

.


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over Ponte Vecchio and the Arno River - Florence, italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunrise over a palm tree - Bahia Drake, Osa Peninsula - Costa Rica by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Sunset over rice paddy and Torajan village - Tana Toraja, Sulawesi Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Verona silhouette by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Storm over the Mediterranean by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Phil, from what vantage point were you for the sunset over the Ponte Vecchio?


----------



## johngpt

on the way home

.


----------



## Philmar

johngpt said:


> Phil, from what vantage point were you for the sunset over the Ponte Vecchio?



*Piazzale Michelangelo*


----------



## Philmar

Fiery Florence sunset by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

sunset pano 14Apr16

.


----------



## Philmar

Dusk falls on the Atlantic fort of Essaouira, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr




Ligurian coast sunset  - Italy by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fisherman walks with his net on Sanur Beach, Bali with volcano Gunung Rinjani in the background - Bali, Indonesia by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

sunset - Valle de la Lune, Chile by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Roman ruins of Jerash, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise yoga - Hpa&#x27;An, Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The Steam Canoe by OCAD U. by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## DennyN

[url=https://dennynoll.smugmug.com/Misc/i-mPj5LzC/A]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Philmar

Villages perched atop craggy peaks in the remote Haraz mountains of Yemen by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

brand new day 23Jul16

.


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over the Niger River - Mopti, Mali by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Sunset over Mekong River longboats - Luang Prabang by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Cherry Street Lifeguard Station at sunrise [8 second exposure] by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Port of Aqaba, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Fire in the sky by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Paddle boarders enjoying the sunrise over Lake Ontario and Kew Beach breakwall, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Another glorious sunrise over Lake Ontario and the Leuty Lifeguard Station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## scooter2044

fire in the sky by Sheila Swindell, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise at Golden Rock Temple - Myanmar by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

after storm sunset

.


----------



## Philmar

Leuty Lifeguard Station at dawn by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Cool lead in lines Phil.


----------



## johngpt

early light 13Aug16

.


----------



## Lord Commander




----------



## johngpt

Lord Commander said:


>



Which model is this?


----------



## johngpt

mid august sunset

.


----------



## Lord Commander

johngpt said:


> Which model is this?


It's the Fujifilm X-T2 with the 16mm F1,4. The photo is taken with the Fujifilm GFX 50r


----------



## johngpt

Lord Commander said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which model is this?
> 
> 
> 
> It's the Fujifilm X-T2 with the 16mm F1,4. The photo is taken with the Fujifilm GFX 50r
Click to expand...

Some very nice kit!


----------



## johngpt

volcano sunset 12Dec16

.


----------



## Philmar

25 second long exposure of sunrise over Lake Ontario and an icy boulder breakwall by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Sunset over fishing boats of Rio Lagartos, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

The spot from which I shot the sunset below (and the one above Phil's posts) was a favorite of mine on my way home from work. Then in late 2017 my hours at work changed and last year I retired. It's been quite some time since I checked in there. A month or so ago I went by that spot and discovered the locale had been developed and was no longer available.




sunset at the volcanos 29Dec16

.


----------



## JustJazzie

(I realize now, how crooked my horizon is on this one. :giggle: thats what I get for editing before coffee)


----------



## johngpt

JustJazzie said:


> (I realize now, how crooked my horizon is on this one. :giggle: thats what I get for editing before coffee)


Could have just been the natural slope of the topography...
Love the hues, especially in that top one.


----------



## johngpt

for Laura

.


----------



## Philmar

New York City&#x27;s Intrepid Sea, Air and Space Museum complex by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Peeb

Gift from above by Peeb OK, on Flickr

Panorama, stitched together from 3 iPhone shots.


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> New York City&#x27;s Intrepid Sea, Air and Space Museum complex by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Absolutely gorgeous hues Phil.


----------



## johngpt

sunrise over the brazos cliffs from heron lake

.


----------



## Philmar

[url=https://flic.kr/p/SdL6Cb]
	

Frezzing sunset by Phil Marion, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Frezzing sunset by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Sigh...


----------



## johngpt

sunrise from the sandia crest road

.


----------



## Philmar

Frozen jetty at Balmy Beach by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## crf8

Indian River, Florida


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## johngpt

nearing sunset on the mesa

.


----------



## mountainjunkie




----------



## Philmar

johngpt said:


> Philmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frezzing sunset by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...
Click to expand...


Even sighs freeze at that temperature John


----------



## Philmar

Dusk at Balmy Beach  - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

almost sunrise from yavapai point 

.


----------



## DarkShadow

Watching the Sunset together


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## DarkShadow

This morning sun up 15 degrees brr.Nikon D7500 & AF-P 18-55mm VR lens. My home town where i grew up.


----------



## johngpt

Nice hues David.


----------



## johngpt

hued ripples, enchantments not long lasting

Excuse the goofy title. Flickr has a group "6 Word Story."


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Lake Ontario and sea smoke - Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## D7K

Another from the other morning - just as the sun began to break over the distant mountain peak...


----------



## DarkShadow

This Evening


----------



## DarkShadow

Yesterday evening


----------



## johngpt

Sometimes sunset involves looking the opposite way.




sunset near the rio puerco 06Mar10

The peak at frame right in the distance is Sierra Lucero. The distant ridges at frame left are probably the most southern portions of the Manzano Mountains.

.


----------



## mountainjunkie




----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## D7K

Nice one Dean, did you think maybe to lift thee shadows ever so slightly to lend a little more emphasis to the silhouette?  I think it would look really nice with the way the blues are here, if the whites were a little more yellow complimenting it.. Looks like images I love to play with, which is why I tend to shoot about 300 images of sunrise and sunset


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Thanks! Yes, I did. I usually play around with all the edits before finally deciding on which I like best. I don't remember now, but the hue looks like it may have been a preset that I tweaked a little for my taste. I made sure we had room in the luggage for the tripod, but did not use it even once. My loss, right?


----------



## johngpt

distant clouds

Usually, the foreground of an image shot from this location looks like a bunch of nothing. For whatever reason, in this image there is the impression of an industrialized urban environment. The reality is far from it.

.


----------



## D7K

Even the wife could not resist getting her hands cold as the sunrise broke the horizon;

I never do selective edits to be honest, usually find them somewhat tacky, but I thought as the highlights on this shot we're so clearly blown, I'd put the focus on the iPhone shot..

D850 - f/3.2 - ISO125 - 26mm


----------



## D7K

Sun-A-Rise, She bring in the morning...


----------



## Philmar

Toronto island and Lake Ontario sunset under the polar vortex by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## D7K

Warm sunrise in Vitosha Mountain..


----------



## Philmar

Nice - love the shadows


----------



## Philmar

sunset over the Moai of Easter Island by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

johngpt said:


> Nice hues David.


Thanks


----------



## DarkShadow

Some Light pastels this morning.


----------



## D7K

Rarely am I cropping my shots to different ratios than taken, but I guess this one I just felt it worked better as an 8x10..


----------



## Philmar

Punta Cocos pier sunset - Holbox, Mexico by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

sunset from the roof 23Apr18

.


----------



## Philmar

1 minute long exposure of Ashbridges Glacier and Lake Ontario - Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Lord Commander




----------



## Fred von den Berg

Sunset on the Tostisee


----------



## johngpt

morning clouds

.


----------



## Philmar

Icy Ashbridges Bay and Toronto skyline after dusk by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Icy Ashbridges Bay and Toronto skyline after dusk by Phil Marion, on Flickr



Lovely blue hour image Phil. Those icy lead in lines are phenomenal.


----------



## johngpt

A pre-sunrise...




purple hour reigns, not blue hour

.


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over the Leuty Lifeguard Station by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

My roof is so handy for catching sunsets and sunrises that many of my images come from there. 
Unfortunately that means they aren't great landscape images, having no lead in lines or foreground depth.
They are essentially cloud portraits with some silhouette. 
I should start compositing in the silhouette figures from the old Mystery Science Theater 3000...





big sky sunset

.


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## Philmar

Sunset over frozen Toronto Portlands by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## shadowlands

Here are a few that I've shot.
Big Bend National Park, Texas
Katy (Houston), Texas
Utah's Monument Valley
Utah's Monument Valley


----------



## D7K

shadowlands said:


> Here are a few that I've shot.
> Big Bend National Park, Texas
> Katy (Houston), Texas
> Utah's Monument Valley
> Utah's Monument Valley



Some lovely shots there, nicely done


----------



## D7K

Chain Bridge at Sunset, Budapest, Hungary.


----------



## johngpt

Another from the roof...




sweeping altocumulus sunset 03Sep08

.


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over the Leuty Lifeguard Station by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

sunset from the roof 07Jun18

.


----------



## DigiFilm

103ab by telecast, on Flickr




084ab by telecast, on Flickr




096ab by telecast, on Flickr


----------



## DigiFilm

johngpt said:


> My roof is so handy for catching sunsets and sunrises that many of my images come from there.
> Unfortunately that means they aren't great landscape images, having no lead in lines or foreground depth.
> They are essentially cloud portraits with some silhouette.
> I should start compositing in the silhouette figures from the old Mystery Science Theater 3000...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big sky sunset
> 
> .



I wish I had your roof! Foregrounds are overrated


----------



## johngpt

DigiFilm said:


> johngpt said:
> 
> 
> 
> My roof is so handy for catching sunsets and sunrises that many of my images come from there.
> Unfortunately that means they aren't great landscape images, having no lead in lines or foreground depth.
> They are essentially cloud portraits with some silhouette.
> I should start compositing in the silhouette figures from the old Mystery Science Theater 3000...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> big sky sunset
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had your roof! Foregrounds are overrated
Click to expand...


----------



## Philmar

sunset over the Moai of Easter Island by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Taj Mahal sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

sunset 08Jun18

.


----------



## Lee_Bo

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Sunrise over Lake Ontario and R.C. Harris Filtration Plant jetty [self-portrait] by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Lake Ontario and the Leuty Lifeguard Station by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

The start of civilization: Toronto appears through the thick brush of the Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> The start of civilization: Toronto appears through the thick brush of the Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Phil, are those nests in trees or am I being misled by the nearness of the brush creating a false perspective?
Wonderful pattern created between the silhouetted stalks and the tower.


----------



## johngpt

teasing us again

Teasing. Never did actually rain.


----------



## D7K

I haven't been out to shoot sunsets of late which has bugged me, Last weekend was a holiday weekend and we spent some time travelling around the country, First night we stayed at a place overlooking this reservoir and the sunset was just ...perfect...


----------



## Philmar

johngpt said:


> Philmar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The start of civilization: Toronto appears through the thick brush of the Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Phil, are those nests in trees or am I being misled by the nearness of the brush creating a false perspective?
> Wonderful pattern created between the silhouetted stalks and the tower.
Click to expand...


Those are cormorant nests


----------



## Philmar

Hazy end to another day of work in Toronto&#x27;s business district...as seen from it&#x27;s Tommy Thompson Park  bird sanctuary by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

the weekend of rain ends

.


----------



## Photo Lady

what does it mean broken link.. and what happened to all the photos... i see this alot.. do the photos come out when thread gets old...??


----------



## johngpt

Photo Lady said:


> what does it mean broken link.. and what happened to all the photos... i see this alot.. do the photos come out when thread gets old...??


Broken link is just that, for a variety of reasons.
If I cancel my Flickr account, all the photos I've posted using Flickr as a web host would then have that small square with the X in it and say broken link.
If I've done something at Flickr that would change the image's url, again the link would be broken.
With images that are old on some of these threads that go back years, it's probably the first scenario. That photographer no longer uses whatever web hosting site he/she had previously used.
The broken link is rarely due to something here at TPF.


----------



## johngpt

rio grande sunrise 29May17

.


----------



## Photo Lady

johngpt said:


> Photo Lady said:
> 
> 
> 
> what does it mean broken link.. and what happened to all the photos... i see this alot.. do the photos come out when thread gets old...??
> 
> 
> 
> Broken link is just that, for a variety of reasons.
> If I cancel my Flickr account, all the photos I've posted using Flickr as a web host would then have that small square with the X in it and say broken link.
> If I've done something at Flickr that would change the image's url, again the link would be broken.
> With images that are old on some of these threads that go back years, it's probably the first scenario. That photographer no longer uses whatever web hosting site he/she had previously used.
> The broken link is rarely due to something here at TPF.
Click to expand...

thanks now i fully understand..


----------



## Philmar

Port of Shanghai sunrise by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## danbob6

Sunset at Santa Monica beach.


----------



## Philmar

Leuty before sunrise by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

sunset 29Jun18

.


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Lake Ontario from Secret Beach - Toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

clouds above the power lines

.


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over the Leuty Lifeguard Station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

early morning clouds and birds

.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

After a storm.


----------



## Philmar

Early morning yoga and dog walking under the fiery dawn skies of Woodbine Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (173 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## MartinCrabtree

My backyard.


----------



## johngpt

Fuji cameras have film simulation modes which can be utilized at capture if one shoots jpg or if one shoots raw, they can be chosen as an option from within Lightroom. I tried out the Velvia option.
It's a little over the top for me but, what the heck.




balloon rise 11Oct18

Sunrise mass ascension at the Albuquerque Balloon Fiesta, shot from my roof.


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Lake Ontario from Secret Beach - Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Sunrise at RC Harris - Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Sunset paddle at Wards lsland - Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Bridgepoint Active Healthcare and Don Valley Parkway - Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Explosion of colour before sunrise - Woodbine Beach volleyball courts by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr




Sunrise at the R.C. Harris Water Filtration Plant - Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## johngpt

Phil, you've so many wonderfully exposed images.

Zulu that light coming through the rain is spectacular.


----------



## johngpt

From the same time frame as my balloon image, still experimenting with Fuji Velvia option in Lightroom.




pre-sunrise 17Nov18 

.


----------



## Philmar

Fiery start to the day - Leuty Lifeguard Station on Kew Beach Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Toronto central business district after sunset by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Dean_Gretsch




----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Lake Ontario and the Leuty - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Fiery start to the day - Leuty Lifeguard Station on Kew Beach Toronto by Phil Marion (174 million views - thanks), on Flickr



Phil, your two from here are like two sides of a coin.


----------



## Philmar

Cherry picking morning at RC Harris waterworks - Toronto by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

leave a light on

.


----------



## Heidi Rosser

Sunrise at Lake Tekapo, New Zealand


----------



## johngpt

sunset pano from Bear Canyon trailhead 

I'm finally up to posting images from this year!
I might not have many from this point forward. I haven't been shooting as much. The night this photo was taken early in January I discovered something which led to half a year of treatment for bladder cancer. But I might go delving through archives to see if there are any sunsets or sunrises.

.


----------



## Philmar

Sorry to read that John...hope you are better and find the spirit to get out and about!




Leuty beauty sunrise by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

There are still some, just not as many as there would have been.




ending the year of the dog

.


----------



## mountainjunkie




----------



## zulu42




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## Philmar

Perfect start to the day - RC Harris filtration plant by Phil Marion (176 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## zombiesniper

Near sunset as Jr. and I were out looking for birds.




Sun by Trevor Baldwin, on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Sandia sunrise 02Mar19

.


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over Valencia - Spain by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Philmar said:


> Sunset over Valencia - Spain by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


Wow!


----------



## johngpt

from the roof sunset 06Mar19

.


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## Philmar

Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias - City of Arts and Sciences, Valencia by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Derrel




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## zombiesniper

Great colour.


----------



## DarkShadow

Thanks. It was crazy with  like a fire going on in the sky.


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## NGH

Technically I kinda just missed the sunset, a hurried shot resulted


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Lake Ontario and the Leuty - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ice encrusted bush before dawn - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## mountainjunkie




----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over a natural ice sculpture on Lake Ontario - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Balmy Beach sunrise over Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Buddhist stupas at dawn - Bagan, Myanmar by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Sunrise in Zagora, Morocco by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise over the Leuty Lifeguard Station - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

Sandia Crest sunrise

.


----------



## crf8

Spain


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Bagan plains and Nan Myint Tower - Nyaung U, Myanmar by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## Photo Lady

wow so beautiful


----------



## DarkShadow

Thanks


----------



## Philmar

Dawn of a new day over Lake Ontario - Balmy Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## Philmar

Leuty Lifeguard Station sunrise - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

distant powerlines at sunset 01Oct19

.


----------



## Philmar

Vacant cormorant nest site - Leslie Street Spit in Toronto by Phil Marion (177 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## johngpt

Tierra Amarilla sunset

.


----------



## Derrel

Sunset as seen while salmon fishing in June of 2010. The Sun is setting over Vancouver Island Canada.


----------



## Photo Lady

just testing


----------



## Photo Lady

tiful


Derrel said:


> View attachment 185831
> 
> Sunset as seen while salmon fishing in June of 2010. The Sun is setting over Vancouver Island Canada.


very beautiful


----------



## Derrel

Unusual sunrise, December 26, 2017. Cell phone snap at work.


----------



## Philmar

A lone duck enjoys the breathtakingly beautiful start to the day over Lake Ontario - Ashbridges Bay, Toronto by Phil Marion (179 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

another view of the sunset 11Sep19

.


----------



## mountainjunkie




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## johngpt

DarkShadow said:


> View attachment 186652


Nice reflected colors David.


----------



## johngpt

crane flight, nearing sunset

.


----------



## DarkShadow

johngpt said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 186652
> 
> 
> 
> Nice reflected colors David.
Click to expand...

Thank You.


----------



## fishing4sanity




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## Photo Lady

wow .............


----------



## fishing4sanity

Sunrise while planting bluegrass last fall.


----------



## stapo49

fishing4sanity said:


> Sunrise while planting bluegrass last fall.
> View attachment 187000


Nice!

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Photo Lady

fishing4sanity said:


> Sunrise while planting bluegrass last fall.
> View attachment 187000


really nice!!!


----------



## fishing4sanity




----------



## Philmar

A train barrels toward the sunset over Toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## Derrel

Ona Beach woods,sunset, Oregon Coast, iPhone SE.


----------



## stapo49

DarkShadow said:


> View attachment 187247


Wow! Great shot.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## stapo49

Derrel said:


> View attachment 187276
> 
> Ona Beach woods,sunset, Oregon Coast, iPhone SE.


You must love that Oregon Coast. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkShadow

stapo49 said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 187247
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Great shot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## Derrel

stapo49 said:


> [QUOTE="Derrel, post: 4014107, member:


You must love that Oregon coast.[/QUOTE]

It's  a good place to photograph!


----------



## johngpt

sunset 13Dec19

.


----------



## Philmar

Leuty Lifeguard Station sunrise - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (180 million views - thanks), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over covered railwaylands -- Toronto by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Leuty before sunrise by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

power lines at sunset 13Dec19

.


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise as seen from the RC Harris Waterworks by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## johngpt

almost end of day

.


----------



## Philmar

Kew Beach sunrise by Phil Marion (182 million views), on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

Branford CT. by David Kammerer, on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo

Off a 50-year old scanned slide


----------



## Philmar

Leuty Lifeguard Station sunrise silhouette by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunset at path end - Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## johngpt

Sandia sunset

8 shot pano stitched in Lr. From a neighbor's back yard on Superbowl Sunday.
.


----------



## Philmar

Awaiting the sunrise on Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise at the Leuty Lifeguard Station by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## Gardyloo

A couple from a freighter crossing of the Pacific...

Mid-ocean







Just before the Golden Gate bridge, Christmas Eve


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise adolescent fun at RC Harris by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


Lake Ontario sunrise - RC Harris Filtration Plant by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Spectacular fun paddling in to this morning&#x27;s sunrise by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

I shot a nice moon shot of the sun...….. lol


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## Space Face




----------



## mjcmt

Philmar said:


> Sunrise adolescent fun at RC Harris by Phil Marion (184 million views), on FlickrLake Ontario sunrise - RC Harris Filtration Plant by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


We've all see a million sunsets, so I like the sunset being secondary to the two different unrelated events taking place. Fantastic capture!


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## Mike Drone




----------



## Philmar

Cinesphere - Ontario Place by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Early morning kayaking just before sunrise by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Balmy Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fiery sunset over the city by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Pixeldawg1

I love shooting at these times of day. Challenging, but beautiful if you get it right. Hope you enjoy! First shot is Tybee Island, Georgia, shot two is in Orange Beach, Alabama, shot 3 is just outside of Las Vegas, Nevada in the desert, shot four is the lighthouse at Tybee Island, Georgia and the final image is at the Grand Canyon National Park, waaaaaay before the tourists were awake!


----------



## Philmar

Watching nightfall over the city skyline by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Skyline sunrise view from Trillium Park by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Chasing the sunrise - Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Hazy horizons make for interesting sunrises - Kew Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

An illuminated building on Cherry Street by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Joel Bolden

Back in January of 2018 there was this amazing sunset that caught the attention of a lot of people in Central Pennsylvania, based on the number of phone shots that showed up on FB. I was back in my neighbor's pasture trying out a new lens and caught this. Pentax K30/DAL 55-300.


----------



## Philmar

Dusk over Ashbridges Bay by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over south Etobicoke by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fishing while the sun rises over BMO Field by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Foggy start to the day near the Toronto Music Garden and Marina Quay West by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

City sunrise by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## johngpt

sunrise 30Mar20

.


----------



## Philmar

Kew Beach sunrise by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise - Kew Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## DarkShadow




----------



## RVT1K

Sunset over Bagan, Myanmar.


----------



## SquarePeg

DarkShadow said:


> View attachment 200104



Love the grasses/reeds in the front of this one and the way the pilons (sic?) and masts mirror them out by the horizon.  Really a lot of depth in this image DS!



RVT1K said:


> Sunset over Bagan, Myanmar.
> 
> View attachment 200118



Very cool photo.  Would make a nice entry in our weekly challenge which is silhouettes if you have others and want to participate:  Weekly challenge 11/7 - 11/13  Silhouettes


----------



## DarkShadow

Thank you SquarePeg.


----------



## RVT1K

SquarePeg said:


> DarkShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 200104
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the grasses/reeds in the front of this one and the way the pilons (sic?) and masts mirror them out by the horizon.  Really a lot of depth in this image DS!
> 
> 
> 
> RVT1K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sunset over Bagan, Myanmar.
> 
> View attachment 200118
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very cool photo.  Would make a nice entry in our weekly challenge which is silhouettes if you have others and want to participate:  Weekly challenge 11/7 - 11/13  Silhouettes
Click to expand...



Thanks!


----------



## DarkShadow

East Haven CT Town Beach by David Kammerer, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise at the Leuty by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise at the Leuty by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## glenna1984

You did capture a great range of color and texture.  Nice shot.
Do we  all have dozens of these?  When my wife says, take some sunrise/sunset phots,  I say, "I already have so many."   She says "You can't have too many."
Anyway...I thought the cloud formation on the right was interesting.


----------



## SquarePeg

This sunset looked like it was going to be killer.  Great clouds, a bit of moisture in the air, a break just above the horizon...  and it totally fizzled out.  Such is the sunset game.  At least it wasn't a 4am sunrise wake up!  




Spot Pond sunset by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Gardyloo

Some more from a transpacific freighter trip in late 1998, scanned off negs.


----------



## Photo Lady

[QUOTE="SquarePeg, post: 4066771,  Wow WOW !!




Spot Pond sunset by SharonCat..., on Flickr[/QUOTE]


----------



## Philmar

Awating the sunrise over Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario Sunrise - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Watching the sunrise over Lake Ontario - Kew Beach, Toronto by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady

This morning.. very cold walk but a beautiful sight to see


----------



## SquarePeg




----------



## Philmar

Leuty beauty at dawn by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Early morning on Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Dusk falls over Lake Ontario at Balmy Beach by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

East Haven CT. by David Kammerer, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

East Haven CT by David Kammerer, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise and sunset from the same day




First real nice sunsrise of 2021 by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Leuty beauty after sunset by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset from the Beaches by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset silhouette of Tribunal Superior de Justicia de Cataluña - Barcelona, Catalonia by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Philmar

Early morning at the Taj Mahal from inside the mosque by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr


----------



## wtlwdwgn




----------



## Philmar

Beautiful sunrise over Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Leuty sunrise by Phil Marion (187 million views), on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

Philmar said:


> Sunrise and sunset from the same day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First real nice sunsrise of 2021 by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leuty beauty after sunset by Phil Marion (184 million views), on Flickr




Wow that sunrise is just incredible!


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over the R.C. Harris water plant by Phil Marion (189 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## SquarePeg

Crazy clouds and color last night at my local sunset spot. Had to scramble down a rocky hill to catch this view. Not sure what I was regretting more - that I was wearing flip flops, that the dog was pulling me at full speed or that I’d had that 2nd drink at dinner!



Sunset at the Pond by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Fair Oaks Fair by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

New Haven CT by David Kammerer, on Flickr


----------



## DarkShadow

Branford CT. by David Kammerer, on Flickr


----------



## Mike Drone




----------



## TATTRAT

Fairfax Corner &amp; Fair Oaks Mall


----------



## Mike Drone

A few more sunsets, desert life.


----------



## Philmar

Watching the sunrise from Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over Toronto skyline from Tommy Thompson Park by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## SquarePeg

Sunset at the Pond by SharonCat..., on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Awaiting the sunrise by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## SquarePeg

God rays!




zulu42 said:


> View attachment 246097


----------



## Philmar

Beautiful street lanterns - Venice, Italy by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr



sunrise over the Ganges - Varanasi, India by Phil Marion (190 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Before dawn - Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise silhouette by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr



Woodbine Changing Station by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Enjoying the sunrise from Kew Beach by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise through the RC Harris Filtration Plant by Phil Marion (192 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

757 Run 8.19.21 by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Say your goodbyes. It&#x27;s coming down starting today! Yesterday I decided to watch the sunrise over the Logan Ave ramp of the Gardiner for the last time. by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Waiting for the sunrise over Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

National Harbor by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## jcdeboever




----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Philmar

The moment the sun first peaks its head above the horizon by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over the Leuty and Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

D.C. Nights by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over the city skyline of Toronto by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Fireball by the Leuty by Phil Marion (194 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

VA Beach Sunrise by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## zulu42




----------



## Philmar

Awaiting the sunrise over Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (195 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Lake Ontario and the Leuty by Phil Marion (195 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Lake Ontario and the Leuty by Phil Marion (195 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Today&#x27;s sunrise, followed by..... by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Lez325

The Levels- Somerset-UK @ Dawn


----------



## Space Face

Lez325 said:


> The Levels- Somerset-UK @ Dawn


That's just how I'd imagine them.  What a dreamy take of a quintessentially English scene.


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise yoga by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Lez325

Space Face said:


> That's just how I'd imagine them.  What a dreamy take of a quintessentially English scene.


 NOT to mention cold and wet


----------



## Philmar

Misty morning sunrise by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Alexandria, VA by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cherry Beach in the foreground by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

In praise of sunrises by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## K9Kirk

Bradenton, Fl. Sunset


----------



## RVT1K

Bagan, Myanmar


----------



## Philmar

Yadanabon Pagoda - Mrauk U, ,Myanmar by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over the thousands of Buddhist temple stupas in the Plains of Bagan, Myanmar by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Chesapeake Bay Sunset by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise on the beach by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Morning at the Leuty by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise boardwalk stroll by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Small man - Big man silhouette by Phil Marion (196 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lake Ontario sunrise - Ashbridges Bay by Phil Marion (198 million views), on Flickr


----------



## wobe




----------



## Philmar

Leuty after dusk by Phil Marion (198 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over freezing Balmy Beach - Toronto by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sun sets next to the downtown skyline by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Colourful start to the day over Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Leuty sunrise by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over Toronto by Phil Marion (199 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

GM9A7824-4 by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over the Leuty and the boardwalk by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over the Leuty and Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Leuty sunrise by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

GM9A0189-2np by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## pez




----------



## TATTRAT




----------



## Philmar

Boardwalking at dawn by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Morris dancers at sunrise - Leuty Lifeguard Station by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Awaiting the sunrise by Phil Marion (201 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

757 Panoramas by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise at RC Harris by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Photo Lady




----------



## Philmar

Just after sunrise by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Ashbridges Bay Yacht Club is on fire! by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Pungo Ferry Bridge Sunset by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset over Ashbridges Bay Wastewater Treatment Plant by Phil Marion (203 million views), on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Sandbridge by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Anicipation of the sunrise by Phil Marion (205 million views), on Flickr


----------



## pez

8/9/22 Sunrise, almost ran out of battery chasing these fog clouds to get a good angle.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

You certainly got THE angle! Really, really nice!


----------



## pez

Dean_Gretsch said:


> You certainly got THE angle! Really, really nice!


Thanks a lot!


----------



## TATTRAT

pez said:


> 8/9/22 Sunrise, almost ran out of battery chasing these fog clouds to get a good angle.


Did the same a couple of years ago, hell of a day to not have my back ups with me.



Burke Lake Park by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## TATTRAT

Burke Lake Test Shots by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Heaven rays over the Leuty by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over the Leuty by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Scott Whaley

TATTRAT said:


> Did the same a couple of years ago, hell of a day to not have my back ups with me.
> 
> 
> 
> Burke Lake Park by Jono Kenyon, on Flickr


A very interesting shot. Nicely done.


----------



## Scott Whaley

Philmar said:


> Heaven rays over the Leuty by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


That's my kind of shot.   Very nice.


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise volleyball - Woodbine Beach by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunrise over Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Omega sunrise by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Lake ontario sunrise by Phil Marion (206 million views), on Flickr


----------



## pez

Air  2S drone


----------



## Philmar

Halloweenish by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Sunset from Kew Beach off-leash dog park by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Enjoying the sunrise over Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## mashimisha

Sunset on Boracay, Philippines


----------



## Philmar

Electric sunrise by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Surise walk with the dog on the boardwalk by Phil Marion (208 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Cormorant nests and city skyline from Leslie Street Spit by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Marseilles, France by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------



## Philmar

Icy sunrise - Lake Ontario by Phil Marion (210 million views), on Flickr


----------

